# Ho detto a mio marito che l'ho tradito



## Fedefede89 (25 Aprile 2022)

Buongiorno a tutti.
È la prima volta che scrivo ma ho bisogno di aiuto.
Ho detto a mio marito che l'ho tradito con il mio ex....e sono arrivata al punto di dirglielo perché il mio ex mi minacciava.
Abbiamo una bambina piccola di 6 mesi....ma ci amiamo alla follia....e ora sto soffrendo come non mai in vita mia!
Mi aveva mandato fuori casa ma mi ha ripreso per il bene della bambina ...ma vedo che sta male...malissimo!
Mi dite cosa devo fare???
Aiutoooooooo!
Ci amiamo....e so che lui ancora mi ama...come io amo incondizionatamente lui!
Grazie a scusate se ho scritto un po'....male!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2022)

Quando l’hai tradito? 
Il perché sarebbe interessante.


----------



## Andromeda4 (25 Aprile 2022)

Vi amate alla follia? E lo hai tradito con una bambina appena nata. 
Mi sa che siete due folli. Non che "vi amate alla follia".


----------



## omicron (25 Aprile 2022)

Scusa perché il tuo ex ti minacciava?


----------



## Divì (25 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> È la prima volta che scrivo ma ho bisogno di aiuto.
> Ho detto a mio marito che l'ho tradito con il mio ex....e sono arrivata al punto di dirglielo perché il mio ex mi minacciava.
> Abbiamo una bambina piccola di 6 mesi....ma ci amiamo alla follia....e ora sto soffrendo come non mai in vita mia!
> ...


Incondizionatamente?


----------



## Divì (25 Aprile 2022)

Ti ha minacciato per portarti a letto? Oppure lo ha fatto quando tu hai detto "ops è stato un errore"?


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> È la prima volta che scrivo ma ho bisogno di aiuto.
> Ho detto a mio marito che l'ho tradito con il mio ex....e sono arrivata al punto di dirglielo perché il mio ex mi minacciava.
> Abbiamo una bambina piccola di 6 mesi....ma ci amiamo alla follia....e ora sto soffrendo come non mai in vita mia!
> ...


Dovresti spiegare meglio perché lo hai tradito, visto che lo ami e il motivo per il quale l'ex ti minacciava. 
Comunque benvenuta


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> È la prima volta che scrivo ma ho bisogno di aiuto.
> Ho detto a mio marito che l'ho tradito con il mio ex....e sono arrivata al punto di dirglielo perché il mio ex mi minacciava.
> Abbiamo una bambina piccola di 6 mesi....ma ci amiamo alla follia....e ora sto soffrendo come non mai in vita mia!
> ...


Ciao benvenuta 
ma l'hai tradito recentemente ?
Quanti anni hai /avete......
Hai fatto un bel casino fattelo dire!


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2022)

Divì ha detto:


> Ti ha minacciato per portarti a letto? Oppure lo ha fatto quando tu hai detto "ops è stato un errore"?


Gli ex sono pericolosi, soprattutto quando si ingelosisco  della famiglia che si è creato l'altro. 
Sono disposti a distruggere. Purtroppo avendo lei ceduto lo ha messo in una posizione di forza. 
Insomma sto tizio vuole strappare la famiglia al marito


----------



## Nono (25 Aprile 2022)

Innanzitutto dargli tempo. Aiutarlo a metabolizzare la sofferenza, spiegargli e rispiegagli quali sono state le tue ragioni. Non smettere di scusarti, riconquistare la sua fiducia, lavorare sul vostro progetto di famiglia 
È un processo lento ... magari un giorno riuscirete anche ad ironizzarci insieme...


----------



## Andromeda4 (25 Aprile 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Innanzitutto dargli tempo. Aiutarlo a metabolizzare la sofferenza, spiegargli e rispiegagli quali sono state le tue ragioni. Non smettere di scusarti, riconquistare la sua fiducia, lavorare sul vostro progetto di famiglia
> È un processo lento ... magari un giorno riuscirete anche ad ironizzarci insieme...


A me pare che manchino dei pezzi comunque.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> È la prima volta che scrivo ma ho bisogno di aiuto.
> Ho detto a mio marito che l'ho tradito con il mio ex....e sono arrivata al punto di dirglielo perché il mio ex mi minacciava.
> Abbiamo una bambina piccola di 6 mesi....ma ci amiamo alla follia....e ora sto soffrendo come non mai in vita mia!
> ...


Quando leggo la frase “ci amiamo ma”, mi viene sempre da pensare che e‘ proprio vero che ognuno ha la propria concezione di amare.
Al ci amiamo ma, ho sempre preferito il preferito il ”ci amiamo e”.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> A me pare che manchino dei pezzi comunque.


L'unico pezzo che manca è il perché lei lo ha fatto se è innamorata pazza del marito


----------



## Andromeda4 (25 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quando leggo la frase “ci amiamo ma”, mi viene sempre da pensare che e‘ proprio vero che ognuno ha la propria concezione di amare.
> Al ci amiamo ma, ho sempre preferito il preferito il ”ci amiamo e”.


Ma poi "alla follia". Nella percezione di amare in quel modo, non si dovrebbe avere occhi che per quella persona.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ma poi "alla follia". Nella percezione di amare in quel modo, non si dovrebbe avere occhi che per quella persona.


Non so, io le uniche follie che mi concedo nella vita sono a tavola ed in moto. il resto è solo amore, nulla di folle. Ma tanto gioioso.
Che poi tutto sto grande amare alla follia dove stava mentre era a cosce aperte con l’altro? Lo ha scoperto solo dopo che è uscito il casino con l’amante?


----------



## Andromeda4 (25 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non so, io le uniche follie che mi concedo nella vita sono a tavola ed in moto. il resto è solo amore, nulla di folle. Ma tanto gioioso.
> Che poi tutto sto grande amare alla follia dove stava mentre era a cosce aperte con l’altro? Lo ha scoperto solo dopo che è uscito il casino con l’amante?


Dico solo che secondo me quando si è saltato il fosso è inutile riempirsi la bocca di frasi fatte che nelle intenzioni di chi le scrive dovrebbero servire ad "assolvere". Meglio dire con sincerità che si aveva voglia di altro, per n motivi.


----------



## JON (25 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> È la prima volta che scrivo ma ho bisogno di aiuto.
> Ho detto a mio marito che l'ho tradito con il mio ex....e sono arrivata al punto di dirglielo perché il mio ex mi minacciava.
> Abbiamo una bambina piccola di 6 mesi....ma ci amiamo alla follia....e ora sto soffrendo come non mai in vita mia!
> ...


Il tutto è successo ben prima della bambina?


----------



## Etta (25 Aprile 2022)

Ma ami alla follia il marito o l’ex?


----------



## Etta (25 Aprile 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quando leggo la frase “ci amiamo ma”, mi viene sempre da pensare che e‘ proprio vero che ognuno ha la propria concezione di amare.
> Al ci amiamo ma, ho sempre preferito il preferito il ”ci amiamo e”.


“Ti amo troppo per questo ti ho tradito”.


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ma ami alla follia il marito o l’ex?


te le vai cercando eh??


----------



## Lostris (25 Aprile 2022)

Spero tu abbia valutato bene prima di dirlo a tuo marito e tu non abbia agito spinta dalla paura e dal senso di colpa.

Anche perché molte volte le minacce sono infondate.. di chi spera di smuovere qualcosa ma poi non avrebbe comunque le palle di metterle in pratica.

Comunque ormai la frittata è fatta.
Bel casino….
Vi aspetta un bel sentiero di lacrime e sangue.

Per affrontare questa cosa, se lui (tuo marito)è disposto, devi però avere ben chiare dentro fino te le motivazioni che ti hanno spinto a tradire.
Lui ha bisogno di chiarezza, soprattutto, secondo me, di “perché”, per capire se può riconoscerti ancora nella relazione e costruirne una nuova.


----------



## Etta (25 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> te le vai cercando eh??


Se l’ha tradito non mi pare così innamorata eh.


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se l’ha tradito non mi pare così innamorata eh.


Ok


----------



## Marjanna (25 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se l’ha tradito non mi pare così innamorata eh.


Etta prima di far partire i soliti processi, si può anche aspettare un attimo e lasciare che le persone si esprimano.
Certe cose le abbiamo lette e rilette. Scrivitelo in firma così fai prima.


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> È la prima volta che scrivo ma ho bisogno di aiuto.
> Ho detto a mio marito che l'ho tradito con il mio ex....e sono arrivata al punto di dirglielo perché il mio ex mi minacciava.
> Abbiamo una bambina piccola di 6 mesi....ma ci amiamo alla follia....e ora sto soffrendo come non mai in vita mia!
> ...


quindi il motivo per cui sei andata a letto con l'ex è.......?


----------



## Etta (25 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Etta prima di far partire i soliti processi, si può anche aspettare un attimo e lasciare che le persone si esprimano.
> Certe cose le abbiamo lette e rilette. Scrivitelo in firma così fai prima.


Mi baso su quello che ha raccontato fin’ora. Poi se c’è altro non lo so. Ci dirà.


----------



## Venice30 (25 Aprile 2022)

Solo a me è venuto il dubbio sulla paternità della piccola?
Questo ci "amiamo alla follia" lo analizzerei meglio, se lo ami alla follia perché lo hai tradito?


----------



## Etta (25 Aprile 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Solo a me è venuto il dubbio sulla paternità della piccola?
> Questo ci "amiamo alla follia" lo analizzerei meglio, *se lo ami alla follia perché lo hai tradito?*


Appunto. Non sono io fuori dal mondo allora.


----------



## Fedefede89 (25 Aprile 2022)

Ho letto tutti i vostri commenti e vi ringrazio cmq per le vostre opinioni.
Purtroppo con il mio ex siamo stati insieme 10 anni e con mio marito sono 2 anni...
L'errore che ho fatto è stato riprendere i rapporti lavorativi con il mio ex che mi ha portato poi ad avere un rapporto con lui ....e ogni qual volta gli dicevo di chiudere era un continuo minacciare....
Ho sbagliato ho sbagliato ed ho sbagliato lo so.....ma purtroppo quel che è successo è successo....e probabilmente devi sbattete la testa mille volte prima di capire cosa stai perdendo. ..e io l'ho capito....la mia famiglia mia figlia mio marito....vi prego aiutatemi....


----------



## Marjanna (25 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Ho letto tutti i vostri commenti e vi ringrazio cmq per le vostre opinioni.
> Purtroppo con il mio ex siamo stati insieme 10 anni e con mio marito sono 2 anni...
> L'errore che ho fatto è stato riprendere i rapporti lavorativi con il mio ex che mi ha portato poi ad avere un rapporto con lui ....e ogni qual volta gli dicevo di chiudere era un continuo minacciare....
> Ho sbagliato ho sbagliato ed ho sbagliato lo so.....ma purtroppo quel che è successo è successo....e probabilmente devi sbattete la testa mille volte prima di capire cosa stai perdendo. ..e io l'ho capito....la mia famiglia mia figlia mio marito....vi prego aiutatemi....


Benvenuta!
Tu hai detto a tuo marito che questa persona ti minacciava?
Le minacce ti hanno portato ad avere altri rapporti (di sesso) con quest'uomo?
Il tuo ex è sposato?
Purtroppo il tradimento distrugge la coppia. Per quel che ho letto qui tanto vale prendere atto che la coppia che c'era fino a prima finisce.
E' possibile tuo marito ti tradisca, che pensi di tradirti.
Qui l'unica che è andata oltre è @Jacaranda, forse lei ti può indicare quale percorso intrapende una persona che decide di rimanere in coppia dopo un tradimento.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Aprile 2022)

Ma minacce de che?


----------



## Fedefede89 (25 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma minacce de che?


Che se lo avrei lasciato avrebbe detto tutto a mio marito....visto che in precedenza io l'ho fatto lasciare con la moglie....era una sorta di vendetta....e io ci sono cascata con tutte le scarpe....maledetta me!


----------



## Fedefede89 (25 Aprile 2022)

Per favore non giudicatemi....cercate solo di darmi una mano...ho solo bisogno di questo....nessuno ha l'aureola in testa......quindi per favore cercate di aiutarmi....sto soffrendo come mai in vita mia!


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Che se lo avrei lasciato avrebbe detto tutto a mio marito....visto che in precedenza io l'ho fatto lasciare con la moglie....era una sorta di vendetta....e io ci sono cascata con tutte le scarpe....maledetta me!


Ognuno si accompagna ai suoi simili.
Auguri


----------



## Venice30 (25 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Che se lo avrei lasciato avrebbe detto tutto a mio marito....visto che in precedenza io l'ho fatto lasciare con la moglie....era una sorta di vendetta....e io ci sono cascata con tutte le scarpe....maledetta me!


Quindi mentre lui era sposato tu eri la sua amante? 
Ha mollato la moglie e poi cosa è successo?
Non fare agli altri ciò che non vorresti fosse fatto a te.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (25 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Per favore non giudicatemi....cercate solo di darmi una mano...ho solo bisogno di questo....nessuno ha l'aureola in testa......quindi per favore cercate di aiutarmi....sto soffrendo come mai in vita mia!


Lungi da me giudicarti, ognuno è responsabile delle proprie azioni. Ma non mi è ben chiaro come possiamo aiutarti?! 
Partendo dal presupposto che non credo tu amassi tuo marito alla follia come hai scritto, ma hai paura di perdere la tranquillità familiare, anche perché con una bimba di sei mesi come hai trovato il tempo di tradire, per me è un mistero  ma non è questo il punto, ma tuo marito ti ha perdonata? Lo farà? 
Non credo tu possa fare molto se non andare avanti nella tua vita e dimostrargli di esserti pentita.


----------



## Divì (25 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Benvenuta!
> Tu hai detto a tuo marito che questa persona ti minacciava?
> Le minacce ti hanno portato ad avere altri rapporti (di sesso) con quest'uomo?
> Il tuo ex è sposato?
> ...


Quoto qui, per @Fedefede89 
Anche io sono ancora sposata. Ma è stato, come dice @Lostris, un percorso di lacrime e sangue. Mi sento di dire che proprio quanto scritto da Lostris e da Nono, indichi la strada. Non mentire, chiarisci a te stessa cosa ti ha condotto al tradimento e preparati a rispondere a tutte le sue domande. E riserva le parole d'amore a quando lui sarà ancora disposto a crederci. 

Se 89 è il tuo anno di nascita hai gli anni di mio figlio: se non ci fosse la piccina direi di non provarci nemmeno. È una grande fatica e ne deve valere davvero la pena. Lo sai tu (spero) e lo sa lui (spera)


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2022)

Ho cercato di capire la situazione, nonostante l’italiano.
@Fedefede89 hai avuto una relazione con un uomo sposato per dieci anni.
Lei poi si è separato, mi sembra di capire per te.
Ma tu l’hai lasciato e ti sei messa con l’attuale marito e dopo un anno hai avuto un bambino.
Ma, non ho capito se prima o dopo il bambino, sei andata a lavorare con il tuo ex amante e hai tradito tuo marito.
Però tu non volevi continuare la relazione, ma il tuo amante sì.
Allora, per costringerti, ti ha minacciata di rivelarlo a tuo marito.
Quindi tu, per anticipare la rivelazione, hai raccontato del tradimento a tuo marito.
Tuo marito non l’ha presa benissimo.
Adesso cosa vorresti? 

Mi sento Maria De Filippi.


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Ho letto tutti i vostri commenti e vi ringrazio cmq per le vostre opinioni.
> Purtroppo con il mio ex siamo stati insieme 10 anni e con mio marito sono 2 anni...
> L'errore che ho fatto è stato riprendere i rapporti lavorativi con il mio ex che mi ha portato poi ad avere un rapporto con lui ....e ogni qual volta gli dicevo di chiudere era un continuo minacciare....
> Ho sbagliato ho sbagliato ed ho sbagliato lo so.....ma purtroppo quel che è successo è successo....e probabilmente devi sbattete la testa mille volte prima di capire cosa stai perdendo. ..e io l'ho capito....la mia famiglia mia figlia mio marito....vi prego aiutatemi....


non c'è molto da aiutare.   devi cambiare lavoro e di corsa, far capire al tuo ex che lui ti scoperà come nessuno mai al mondo, ma ora sei sposata, sei madre e non butterai all'aria la tua vita per lui.   e che le sue minacce non le temi.

ma prima di tutto dev'essere chiaro che minchia hai in testa tu, perchè altrimenti qualsiasi roba ti si consigli di fare, sarà aria fritta.  

tanto per cominciare, con sto ex è stata una volta sola o ci stai scopando da un po'?



Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Che se lo avrei lasciato avrebbe detto tutto a mio marito....visto che in precedenza io l'ho fatto lasciare con la moglie....era una sorta di vendetta....e io ci sono cascata con tutte le scarpe....maledetta me!


non è chiaro.   sto qui era sposato e ha mollato la moglie per te?


----------



## ologramma (25 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> È la prima volta che scrivo ma ho bisogno di aiuto.
> Ho detto a mio marito che l'ho tradito con il mio ex....e sono arrivata al punto di dirglielo perché il mio ex mi minacciava.
> Abbiamo una bambina piccola di 6 mesi....ma ci amiamo alla follia....e ora sto soffrendo come non mai in vita mia!
> ...


ti devi armare di pazienza  e sopportare i sbalzi di umore di tuo marito,  spera  che gli passi con il tempo , comunque se non si è allontanato è un buon segno  stagli vicino e fagli capire che tieni a lui .
Auguri


----------



## Etta (25 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Che se lo avrei lasciato avrebbe detto tutto a mio marito....visto che in precedenza io l'ho fatto lasciare con la moglie....era una sorta di vendetta....e io ci sono cascata con tutte le scarpe....maledetta me!


In che modo l’avevi fatto lasciare con la moglie?


----------



## Vera (25 Aprile 2022)

Il tradimento a quando risale?
La bimba ha 6 mesi... 
Dobbiamo aspettare il prossimo episodio per avere i particolari salienti?


----------



## Etta (25 Aprile 2022)

Sarà un altro personaggio della serie di @Edo69Edo?


----------



## Nono (25 Aprile 2022)

Non per darti una iniezione di fiducia, ma ho conosciuto una situazione simile, anche se non c'erano figli di mezzo.
Lui l'ha superata col tempo, è ormai un lontano ricordo, ed a volte parlandone sdrammatizzare l'incidente


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Aprile 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> Solo a me è venuto il dubbio sulla paternità della piccola?
> Questo ci "amiamo alla follia" lo analizzerei meglio, se lo ami alla follia perché lo hai tradito?


Per capire che lo amava alla follia. Dopo.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Per favore non giudicatemi....cercate solo di darmi una mano...ho solo bisogno di questo....nessuno ha l'aureola in testa......quindi per favore cercate di aiutarmi....sto soffrendo come mai in vita mia!


Aiutarti con applausi intendi?


----------



## Marjanna (25 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> In che modo l’avevi fatto lasciare con la moglie?


Etta va che ti vediamo, che sei lì col blocco pronta a prendere appunti


----------



## Etta (25 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Etta va che ti vediamo, che sei lì col blocco pronta a prendere appunti


Mannaggia non vi sfugge proprio niente eh. Aspettate che non mi funziona la penna. Vado a prenderne un’altra.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Mannaggia non vi sfugge proprio niente eh. Aspettate che non mi funziona la penna. Vado a prenderne un’altra.


Ehhhh mi sa che ormai l'hai capito l'affarone che ha fatto sua moglie.


----------



## Etta (25 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ehhhh mi sa che ormai l'hai capito l'affarone che ha fatto sua moglie.


Del g.?


----------



## Marjanna (25 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Del g.?


E di chi altro?


----------



## Etta (25 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E di chi altro?


Eh siamo nel 3d di @Fedefede89


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Il tradimento a quando risale?
> La bimba ha 6 mesi...
> Dobbiamo aspettare il prossimo episodio per avere i particolari salienti?


test di paternità?


----------



## Ulisse (25 Aprile 2022)

faccio fatica ad incastrare
mi è chiaro solo il 10 + 2
ma non mi è chiarissima se la sovrapposizione è avvenuta a matrimonio celebrato o durante il fidanzamento ed ora lui ricatta.

comunque, hai scoperchiato un bel vaso di Pandora.
e non mi meraviglierei se il marito chiedesse un test di paternità.
in bocca al lupo...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2022)

Comunque si fanno cazzate nella vita, ma alcune sono più cazzate delle altre.


----------



## Tachipirina (25 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Che se lo avrei lasciato avrebbe detto tutto a mio marito....visto che in precedenza io l'ho fatto lasciare con la moglie....era una sorta di vendetta....e io ci sono cascata con tutte le scarpe....maledetta me!


complimenti 
ti è ritornato il boomerang
aiutatemi ?  Sfogati se vuoi , ma ormai il casino l'hai fatto, cosa ti si può consigliare...io non saprei proprio, era un ex , ti sei rifatta una vita con tanto di figlia, se non ti ha preso con la violenza ed eri consenziente, prendine atto  e le conseguenze che ne verranno, pensa soprattutto a questa bambina di pochi mesi....a come fare a gestirla  nell'eventualità che tuo marito se ne andasse a vivere altrove.

quanti anni avete ....


----------



## Vera (25 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> test di paternità?


Se la relazione extraconiugale risale a prima della gravidanza, ovvio. Chissà, magari la motivazione del ricatto è proprio nata dal dubbio di paternità.


----------



## perplesso (25 Aprile 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Se la relazione extraconiugale risale a prima della gravidanza, ovvio. Chissà, magari la motivazione del ricatto è proprio nata dal dubbio di paternità.


sarebbe divertente però


----------



## Warlock (25 Aprile 2022)

Magari con qualche informazione in più, con cronologia del fattaccio, potrebbe essere d'aiuto per dare consigli non "ad penem segugi"...


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Per favore non giudicatemi....cercate solo di darmi una mano...ho solo bisogno di questo....nessuno ha l'aureola in testa......quindi per favore cercate di aiutarmi....sto soffrendo come mai in vita mia!


Impossibile aiutarti, ora come ora l'ultima parola l'avrà tuo marito. 
Non ti resta che vedere. 
Intanto si dovrebbe capire cosa gli hai detto e soprattutto lui cosa ti ha chiesto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Che se lo avrei lasciato avrebbe detto tutto a mio marito....visto che in precedenza io l'ho fatto lasciare con la moglie....era una sorta di vendetta....e io ci sono cascata con tutte le scarpe....maledetta me!


Quindi lo hai fatto lasciare con la moglie e poi lo hai mollato e sei andata con un altro o ci hai vissuto insieme? 
Anche perché sei stata proprio stupida se ci sei tornata, ma soprattutto perché? 
Successivamente tuo marito vorrà sapere


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quindi lo hai fatto lasciare con la moglie e poi lo hai mollato e sei andata con un altro o ci hai vissuto insieme?
> Anche perché sei stata proprio stupida se ci sei tornata, ma soprattutto perché?
> Successivamente tuo marito vorrà sapere


La redazione non mi ha dato tutte le informazioni.
Maria


----------



## JON (25 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Per favore non giudicatemi....cercate solo di darmi una mano...ho solo bisogno di questo....nessuno ha l'aureola in testa......quindi per favore cercate di aiutarmi....sto soffrendo come mai in vita mia!


Più che ascoltarti raccontare lo svolgersi degli eventi non si può fare.
Hai fatto quello che dovevi fare, se hai confessato tutto a tuo marito probabilmente il rischio che il tuo ex lo avrebbe informato era reale. Hai innescato tuo malgrado una catena di eventi caotici difficili da prevedere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La redazione non mi ha dato tutte le informazioni.
> Maria


Speriamo che sottobanco qualcuno le passa


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2022)

Provo a riassumere, Foglia's version 

Lei e l'ex si frequentano per dieci anni, ad un certo punto si lasciano, lui conosce un'altra e nel frattempo si sposa. I due riprendono a frequentarsi, nel frattempo anche lei si sposa (presumo nozze accelerate dal fatto che fosse incinta: due anni che conosce il marito, 6 mesi la figlia, 9 di gestazione .... matrimonio lampo?). Lui, saputo di lei incinta, crede che il figlio sia suo, lascia la moglie (prima che scoppi fuori il bubbone del tradimento, che un figlio mica si nasconde), ma - colpo di scena - lei nel frattempo sceglie di convolare a giuste nozze col marito. L'ex è tuttavia incazzato come una bestia per avere lasciato la moglie credendo di far famiglia con la nostra amica, la quale a quel punto pensa di tenerlo buono dividendo il suo folle amore tra due uomini, ma inevitabilmente questo menage diventa ben poco conciliabile con una figlia piccola, ma noncurante di ciò l'ex le dice: "o almeno continuiamo a vederci, o altrimenti ti sputtano". Evidentemente non è sicuro che la bambina sia figlia dell'altro , o (peggio) ha ragione di credere che sia sua.

..... 

@Fedefede89 , è la versione giusta?
L'accendiamo?


----------



## Etta (26 Aprile 2022)

Ah m quindi l’ex non era sposato al tempo.


----------



## Tachipirina (26 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ah m quindi l’ex non era sposato al tempo.


Bah


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Ah m quindi l’ex non era sposato al tempo.


Secondo il mio metodo deduttivo, no, ma è evidente che sto provando a collegare spezzoni....
Lei ha parlato di  "ex", semplicemente   : è il fatto che si sia trattato di una relazione durata 10 anni in parte conforta la mia tesi. Il fatto che comunque si sia sposato con un'altra, in effetti, è stato dipinto come un piccolo particolare


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2022)

Vabbè, se romanziamo allora mi ci metto pure io.
lei è stata l’amante di uno sposato (il suo capo) per 10 anni… lui ovviamente è da anni in crisi con la moglie, promette belle speranze ma non si decide mai.

Lei conosce un altro e, stanca del ruolo di secondo piano, dice all’amante che vuole chiudere.. nel frattempo si lascia coinvolgere da questa nuova relazione.

L’ex intanto pensa che sia una di lei strategia per metterlo alle strette, capisce di amarla e di volere lei (ma tu guarda) molla la moglie, poi scopre che lei si è sposata ed è pure incinta.
Anvedi che forse non era strategia.

l’ex, che si sente un coglione, comincia a tampinarla, velatamente minaccia di raccontare al maritino degli anni di amantato e  chissà quali particolari scabrosi.

La sventurata rispose.

Ceduto una volta, i ricatti si fanno sempre più pressanti, lei non sa come uscirne e fa detonare la bomba con il marito.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Vabbè, se romanziamo allora mi ci metto pure io.
> lei è stata l’amante di uno sposato (il suo capo) per 10 anni… lui ovviamente è da anni in crisi con la moglie, promette belle speranze ma non si decide mai.
> 
> Lei conosce un altro e, stanca del ruolo di secondo piano, dice all’amante che vuole chiudere.. nel frattempo si lascia coinvolgere da questa nuova relazione.
> ...


In tutto ció non capisco come la minaccia di andare a dire al marito degli anni precedenti, in cui si faceva scopare in ogni modo immaginabile e non, possa averla costretta a fare il bis.


----------



## Orbis Tertius (26 Aprile 2022)

Io sono più pratico: lui non voleva lasciare la famiglia e lei ha insistito,  insistito, insistito. 
Lui l'ha lasciata,  ma lei non l'ha seguito: sai, sono incinta. 
Lui è "leggermente" incazzato e lei frigna...


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In tutto ció non capisco come la minaccia di andare a dire al marito degli anni precedenti, in cui si faceva scopare in ogni modo immaginabile e non, possa averla costretta a fare il bis.


A me non quadra la tempistica: lei ha una figlia di sei mesi, comprensibile che si prenda quanto meno una pausa dell'amante. Possibile che lui (a meno che non abbia il sentore che la figlia sia sua) vada a far casino proprio in questo momento? Cioè, qui davvero a far casino ci scappa (minimo) il test del dna. Ci saranno anche uomini che i figli lì vogliono, un Edo per dire avrebbe festeggiato!


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Aprile 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> A me non quadra la tempistica: lei ha una figlia di sei mesi, comprensibile che si prenda quanto meno una pausa dell'amante. Possibile che lui (a meno che non abbia il sentore che la figlia sia sua) vada a far casino proprio in questo momento? Cioè, qui davvero a far casino ci scappa (minimo) il test del dna. Ci saranno anche uomini che i figli lì vogliono, un Edo per dire avrebbe festeggiato!


Vabbè la tempistica... Innanzitutto nella migliore delle ipotesi sarà il solito matrimonio riparatore del sud.
E davvero ci sarebbe da ridere se in realtà lei avesse convinto l'attuale marito che era il vero padre.
Perché lo ha fatto? Perché il primo casino lo aveva fatto lei quando il tizio ha lasciato la moglie, in paese avevano messo i cartelloni e lei non poteva più uscire di casa. Ha preso il primo che sembrava un bravo ragazzo approvato dalla famiglia e per lavare l'onta del buon nome infangato hanno organizzato di fretta e furia. Gli è zompata addosso, test positivo casualmente dopo due giorni, matrimonio lampo perché al sud ti devi sposare in bianco, parto dopo 7 mesi ma fortunatamente la bambina sta benissimo, quasi come se fosse arrivata a termine.


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbè la tempistica... Innanzitutto nella migliore delle ipotesi sarà il solito matrimonio riparatore del sud.
> E davvero ci sarebbe da ridere se in realtà lei avesse convinto l'attuale marito che era il vero padre.
> Perché lo ha fatto? Perché il primo casino lo aveva fatto lei quando il tizio ha lasciato la moglie, in paese avevano messo i cartelloni e lei non poteva più uscire di casa. Ha preso il primo che sembrava un bravo ragazzo approvato dalla famiglia e per lavare l'onta del buon nome infangato hanno organizzato di fretta e furia. Gli è zompata addosso, test positivo casualmente dopo due giorni, matrimonio lampo perché al sud ti devi sposare in bianco, parto dopo 7 mesi ma fortunatamente la bambina sta benissimo, quasi come se fosse arrivata a termine.


concordo ma solo se "89" non è l'anno di nascita


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbè la tempistica... Innanzitutto nella migliore delle ipotesi sarà il solito matrimonio riparatore del sud.
> E davvero ci sarebbe da ridere se in realtà lei avesse convinto l'attuale marito che era il vero padre.
> Perché lo ha fatto? Perché il primo casino lo aveva fatto lei quando il tizio ha lasciato la moglie, in paese avevano messo i cartelloni e lei non poteva più uscire di casa. Ha preso il primo che sembrava un bravo ragazzo approvato dalla famiglia e per lavare l'onta del buon nome infangato hanno organizzato di fretta e furia. Gli è zompata addosso, test positivo casualmente dopo due giorni, matrimonio lampo perché al sud ti devi sposare in bianco, parto dopo 7 mesi ma fortunatamente la bambina sta benissimo, quasi come se fosse arrivata a termine.


Aggiungiamo anche qualche bustarella a ginecologi e medici compiacenti, e abbiamo creato il caso!


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> concordo ma solo se "89" non è l'anno di nascita


Dubito sia l'età.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Aprile 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Aggiungiamo anche qualche bustarella a ginecologi e medici compiacenti, e abbiamo creato il caso!


O che il marito sia il perfetto ignorante


----------



## Foglia (26 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> O che il marito sia il perfetto ignorante


Facciamo che gli ha detto che per motivi di privacy non poteva assolutamente guardare la cartella medica, né assistere alle ecografie, di cui è stato fatto un bel falò, e siamo a posto


----------



## Tachipirina (26 Aprile 2022)

abbiamo a che fare  con un altro best seller alla  Edo&Edo


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> abbiamo a che fare  con un altro best seller alla  Edo&Edo


Andiamo verso l'estate, aumentano le letture.


----------



## Etta (26 Aprile 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo il mio metodo deduttivo, no, ma è evidente che sto provando a collegare spezzoni....
> Lei ha parlato di  "ex", semplicemente   : è il fatto che si sia trattato di una relazione durata 10 anni in parte conforta la mia tesi. Il fatto che comunque si sia sposato con un'altra, in effetti, è stato dipinto come un piccolo particolare


Ma infatti anche secondo me è come dici te.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Provo a riassumere, Foglia's version
> 
> Lei e l'ex si frequentano per dieci anni, ad un certo punto si lasciano, lui conosce un'altra e nel frattempo si sposa. I due riprendono a frequentarsi, nel frattempo anche lei si sposa (presumo nozze accelerate dal fatto che fosse incinta: due anni che conosce il marito, 6 mesi la figlia, 9 di gestazione .... matrimonio lampo?). Lui, saputo di lei incinta, crede che il figlio sia suo, lascia la moglie (prima che scoppi fuori il bubbone del tradimento, che un figlio mica si nasconde), ma - colpo di scena - lei nel frattempo sceglie di convolare a giuste nozze col marito. L'ex è tuttavia incazzato come una bestia per avere lasciato la moglie credendo di far famiglia con la nostra amica, la quale a quel punto pensa di tenerlo buono dividendo il suo folle amore tra due uomini, ma inevitabilmente questo menage diventa ben poco conciliabile con una figlia piccola, ma noncurante di ciò l'ex le dice: "o almeno continuiamo a vederci, o altrimenti ti sputtano". Evidentemente non è sicuro che la bambina sia figlia dell'altro , o (peggio) ha ragione di credere che sia sua.
> 
> ...


Non mi paRe.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Vabbè, se romanziamo allora mi ci metto pure io.
> lei è stata l’amante di uno sposato (il suo capo) per 10 anni… lui ovviamente è da anni in crisi con la moglie, promette belle speranze ma non si decide mai.
> 
> Lei conosce un altro e, stanca del ruolo di secondo piano, dice all’amante che vuole chiudere.. nel frattempo si lascia coinvolgere da questa nuova relazione.
> ...


Non mi Risulta


----------



## Ulisse (26 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> dopo 7 mesi ma fortunatamente la bambina sta benissimo, quasi come se fosse arrivata a termine.


una signora, ora molto vecchia, delle mie parti ha negato l'evidenza anche quando tutti vedevano la figlia in abito bianco con una pancia lievemente pronunciata. 
Ovviamente matrimonio organizzato in fretta e furia.
Le partecipazioni avevano l'inchiostro ancora fresco.

Alla nascita della bellissima bambina, che avvenne si e no 5/6 mesi dopo il matrimonio, mi fermò per dirmi che, pur avendo la figlia partorito in anticipo, tanto era buono l'ovulo e tanto erano buoni i semini (così li chiamava per pudore) del marito che in 5 mesi la bimba era pronta.

Insomma un poco come quando si usa il lievito istantaneo per pizza invece che quello in panetti.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> una signora, ora molto vecchia, delle mie parti ha negato l'evidenza anche quando tutti vedevano la figlia in abito bianco con una pancia lievemente pronunciata.
> Ovviamente matrimonio organizzato in fretta e furia.
> Le partecipazioni avevano l'inchiostro ancora fresco.
> 
> ...


In effetti se ingravido io la gestazione si conclude in un mese.


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> una signora, ora molto vecchia, delle mie parti ha negato l'evidenza anche quando tutti vedevano la figlia in abito bianco con una pancia lievemente pronunciata.
> Ovviamente matrimonio organizzato in fretta e furia.
> Le partecipazioni avevano l'inchiostro ancora fresco.
> 
> ...


la forma però era salva


----------



## Ulisse (26 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In effetti se ingravido io la gestazione si conclude in un mese.


ma anche il mio semino ha bisogno di max un paio di mesi.
Ci abbiamo messo 9 mesi per colpa dell'ovulo pigro di mia moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> una signora, ora molto vecchia, delle mie parti ha negato l'evidenza anche quando tutti vedevano la figlia in abito bianco con una pancia lievemente pronunciata.
> Ovviamente matrimonio organizzato in fretta e furia.
> Le partecipazioni avevano l'inchiostro ancora fresco.
> 
> ...


Ma dove vivete?
Intanto chi se ne frega se una è incinta o no, poi chi guarda la pancia, ma soprattutto chi fa i conti tra il matrimonio e la nascita?
Qui non è questione di stigmatizzare la vecchietta, ma che tu ricordi particolari irrilevanti e di alcun interesse.
E tutto questo per cosa?
Per dimostrare che la vecchia era ipocrita, mentre quelli che contavano i mesi per vedere se la sposa aveva fatto sesso prima del matrimonio cos’erano?
Il punto è che la sposa ha quattro fratelli?


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2022)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In tutto ció non capisco come la minaccia di andare a dire al marito degli anni precedenti, in cui si faceva scopare in ogni modo immaginabile e non, possa averla costretta a fare il bis.


Magari aveva millantato impagabili virtù.


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Facciamo che gli ha detto che per motivi di privacy non poteva assolutamente guardare la cartella medica, né assistere alle ecografie, di cui è stato fatto un bel falò, e siamo a posto


Ma no. Non è in dubbio la paternità, secondo me.

Sembra una discesa agli inferi repentina, l'avrà tradito che già aveva avuto la bambina.
O che era incinta .


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> una signora, ora molto vecchia, delle mie parti ha negato l'evidenza anche quando tutti vedevano la figlia in abito bianco con una pancia lievemente pronunciata.
> Ovviamente matrimonio organizzato in fretta e furia.
> Le partecipazioni avevano l'inchiostro ancora fresco.
> 
> ...


non capirò mai i matrimoni riparatori



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dove vivete?
> Intanto chi se ne frega se una è incinta o no, poi chi guarda la pancia, ma soprattutto chi fa i conti tra il matrimonio e la nascita?
> Qui non è questione di stigmatizzare la vecchietta, ma che tu ricordi particolari irrilevanti e di alcun interesse.
> E tutto questo per cosa?
> ...


la gente si fa i fatti altrui, se poi pretendi che io creda alle cazzate, ovvio che ci faccio caso
una mia zia fece meglio, lei è calabrese mio zio (il fratello di mio padre), toscano, si sposarono che lei era incinta di 3 mesi (era il 1974), in toscana lo sapevano tutti in calabria no, lei venne a partorire qui, a casa dei suoi hanno saputo che mia cugina era nata 3 mesi dopo, credo che sia da poco che sanno che è nata a dicembre e non a marzo...


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Magari aveva millantato impagabili virtù.


Dici che le aveva detto che gli si era allungato dopo aver risposto a una delle innumerevoli mail "enlarge your penis" che ricevo sovente anche io?
Ci sta. La curiosità.


----------



## Koala (26 Aprile 2022)

Chiedo l’aiuto da casa, non ho capito un cazzo… almeno Edo ci ha aggiornato passo passo… lei vuole essere aiutato ma non capisco come, la situazione già è ingarbugliata di per se poi lei non aiuta a sbrogliare la matassa


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> non capirò mai i matrimoni riparatori
> 
> 
> la gente si fa i fatti altrui, se poi pretendi che io creda alle cazzate, ovvio che ci faccio caso
> una mia zia fece meglio, lei è calabrese mio zio (il fratello di mio padre), toscano, si sposarono che lei era incinta di 3 mesi (era il 1974), in toscana lo sapevano tutti in calabria no, lei venne a partorire qui, a casa dei suoi hanno saputo che mia cugina era nata 3 mesi dopo, credo che sia da poco che sanno che è nata a dicembre e non a marzo...


E tu ricordi una cosa irrilevante avvenuta dieci anni prima della tua nascita?
A me sembrano osservazioni da altri tempi in paesini sperduti.
Sedotta e abbandonata è dal 64 e fece ridere tutta Italia.








						Sedotta e abbandonata - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembrano osservazioni da altri tempi in paesini sperduti.
> Sedotta e abbandonata è dal 64 e fece ridere tutta Italia.
> 
> 
> ...


ma quali paesini sperduti, la gente guarda sempre quello che fanno gli altri, poi magari se ne frega ma due paroline le fa
è come quando anni fa qui si sposarono due ragazzini, lei 15 anni e lui 19, lo sapevano tutti che i genitori li avevano fatti sposare per forza perchè lei era incinta, loro pensavano di salvare le apparenze, è stupido ed ipocrita, fossero stati zitti e fermi avrebbero fatto meglio e nessuno ne avrebbe parlato



Brunetta ha detto:


> E tu ricordi una cosa irrilevante avvenuta dieci anni prima della tua nascita?
> A me sembrano osservazioni da altri tempi in paesini sperduti.
> Sedotta e abbandonata è dal 64 e fece ridere tutta Italia.
> 
> ...


non posso ricordare qualcosa successo prima che nascessi, se la so è perchè mi è stata raccontata


----------



## Etta (26 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Chiedo l’aiuto da casa, non ho capito un cazzo… almeno Edo ci ha aggiornato passo passo… lei vuole essere aiutato ma non capisco come, la situazione già è ingarbugliata di per se poi lei non aiuta a sbrogliare la matassa


Sarà la sorella di Edo.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma quali paesini sperduti, la gente guarda sempre quello che fanno gli altri, poi magari se ne frega ma due paroline le fa
> è come quando anni fa qui si sposarono due ragazzini, lei 15 anni e lui 19, lo sapevano tutti che i genitori li avevano fatti sposare per forza perchè lei era incinta, loro pensavano di salvare le apparenze, è stupido ed ipocrita, fossero stati zitti e fermi avrebbero fatto meglio e nessuno ne avrebbe parlato


Mi sembra evidente che se ci si sposa a 15 anni sarà per una gravidanza.
A te è andata bene che non sei rimasta incinta.
Una compagna delle elementari di mio figlio è rimasta incinta a 16, lo so perché me lo disse la madre. Ma che mi frega se si era sposata o no?
Mi sembra che tu sia compartecipe di quella società che si fa i fatti degli altri.


----------



## Andromeda4 (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra evidente che se ci si sposa a 15 anni sarà per una gravidanza.
> A te è andata bene che non sei rimasta incinta.
> Una compagna delle elementari di mio figlio è rimasta incinta a 16, lo so perché me lo disse la madre. Ma che mi frega se si era sposata o no?
> Mi sembra che tu sia compartecipe di quella società che si fa i fatti degli altri.


Bruni, si fa per parlare eh... non necessariamente raccontare significa essere d'accordo.


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra evidente che se ci si sposa a 15 anni sarà per una gravidanza.
> A te è andata bene che non sei rimasta incinta.
> Una compagna delle elementari di mio figlio è rimasta incinta a 16, lo so perché me lo disse la madre. Ma che mi frega se si era sposata o no?
> Mi sembra che tu sia compartecipe di quella società che si fa i fatti degli altri.


io sono coetanea di quella ragazza, ricordo la storia perchè avevo 15 anni anche io e pensai che fossero ipocriti i genitori e scemi loro a sposarsi quando era evidente che si sposassero perchè era incinta
fermo restando che non me ne è mai importato niente, a me non è "andata bene" io ci sono sempre stata attenta, per paura che il preservativo si rompesse (e non mi si è mai rotto), il mio primo ragazzo ne metteva due


Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Bruni, si fa per parlare eh... non necessariamente raccontare significa essere d'accordo.


infatti, ma le cose si sanno perchè i diretti interessati ne parlano, non ne parlassero non saprebbe niente nessuno


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma quali paesini sperduti, la gente guarda sempre quello che fanno gli altri, poi magari se ne frega ma due paroline le fa
> è come quando anni fa qui si sposarono due ragazzini, lei 15 anni e lui 19, lo sapevano tutti che i genitori li avevano fatti sposare per forza perchè lei era incinta, loro pensavano di salvare le apparenze, è stupido ed ipocrita, fossero stati zitti e fermi avrebbero fatto meglio e nessuno ne avrebbe parlato
> 
> 
> non posso ricordare qualcosa successo prima che nascessi, se la so è perchè mi è stata raccontata


a me sorprende sempre che si sottovaluti così tanto il valore sociale che ha l'apparenza


----------



## Ulisse (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dove vivete?
> Intanto chi se ne frega se una è incinta o no, poi chi guarda la pancia, ma soprattutto chi fa i conti tra il matrimonio e la nascita?
> Qui non è questione di stigmatizzare la vecchietta, ma che tu ricordi particolari irrilevanti e di alcun interesse.
> E tutto questo per cosa?
> ...


come al solito, interpretazione nella declinazione più negativa possibile.

vivo in Italia del sud ma essendo la signora nata negli anni 40, ha una sua visione sui rapporti prematrimoniali come cosa da non fare.
Li ritiene così errati da giustificarli in quel modo incurante del passare poi per ridicola.
Ed a quella età, non ritengo sia solo questione di provenienza geografica ma bensì di retaggio culturale.
Non credo che tutte le mamme 75enni del nord, specialmente quello contadino, siano diverse da questa signora...così come tutte quelle del sud non ne sono uguali.

Era chiaro lo stato interessante della figlia perchè si notava.
si notava ma, per quanto mi riguardasse,  come si può notare un bell'abito da sposa o un addobbo floreale particolarmente curato.
Che poi ci siano state presenti persone pettegole e pronte a prendere nota non lo metto in dubbio.
Ma siamo nella varietà stastistica che puoi incontrare quando metti insieme un centiaio di persone.
A prescindere se quel matrimonio si fosse celebrato a Catania o a Trento.

Per me e per tantissimi altri non cambiava ovviamente una mazza tanto che se non me lo avesse detto fermandomi poi per strada nemmeno me ne sarei ricordato.

Ho ricordato, come credo avrebbero fatto tutti al mio posto, per l'assurda quanto divertente giustificazione che ha voluto dare a qualcosa che altrimenti avrei dimenticato perchè ritenuta normalissima.
Giustificazione che lascia capire il livello culturale della persona e quindi, anche la vetusta posizione sui rapporti prematrimoniali.

quindi l' ipocrisia e la stigmatizzazione tienile in caldo per altre cose.
Non ti mancheranno occasioni. Ne sono sicuro.



omicron ha detto:


> non capirò mai i matrimoni riparatori


quello non era riparatore nel senso stretto del termine....hanno semplicmente accellerato i tempi.
Sono tutt'ora una coppia felice con altri figli.


----------



## Koala (26 Aprile 2022)

Nei giorni scorsi una mia conoscente ha lasciato il marito… ne è venuto fuori un dramma in paese… purtroppo qui al sud è ancora così! Mia nonna, quando seppe della separazione del figlio, si chiuse in casa per un mese per la vergogna, non scherzo…


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> a me sorprende sempre che si sottovaluti così tanto il valore sociale che ha l'apparenza


a me non è mai interessata, non è che sottovaluto, non la capisco


Ulisse ha detto:


> come al solito, interpretazione nella declinazione più negativa possibile.
> 
> vivo in Italia del sud ma essendo la signora nata negli anni 40, ha una sua visione sui rapporti prematrimoniali come cosa da non fare.
> Li ritiene così errati da giustificarli in quel modo incurante del passare poi per ridicola.
> ...


mia nonna era del 1912, scappò di casa con mio nonno che era minorenne, il prete li sposò senza consenso dei genitori perchè appunto loro convivevano, se il prete non li avesse sposati loro avrebbero convissuto lo stesso. questo nel 1932 in toscana, la mia prima zia è nata nel 1933 il che significa che probabilmente mia nonna fosse già incinta quando si è sposata, infatti pare si fosse sposata con un abito turchese
e non gliene è importato mai niente a nessuno, immagina quanto potesse essere scandalizzata quando uno dei figli si è sposato con la fidanzata incinta di 3 mesi, l'ha accolta in casa e assistita per mesi anche dopo il parto mentre in calabria non sapevano niente


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Nei giorni scorsi una mia conoscente ha lasciato il marito… ne è venuto fuori un dramma in paese… purtroppo qui al sud è ancora così! Mia nonna, quando seppe della separazione del figlio, si chiuse in casa per un mese per la vergogna, non scherzo…


scusa dove stai tu che mi sono persa? in sicilia? perchè i miei parenti campani queste scene non le fanno


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Bruni, si fa per parlare eh... non necessariamente raccontare significa essere d'accordo.


Boh il dubbio mi viene, quando vedo riportate vicende ai miei occhi irrilevanti.


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh il dubbio mi viene, quando vedo riportate vicende ai miei occhi irrilevanti.


sono cose irrilevanti, stavo appunto dicendo che non capisco chi si sposa perchè lei è incinta, proprio perchè ne conosco tanti e di questi molti hanno anche divorziato


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma quali paesini sperduti, la gente guarda sempre quello che fanno gli altri, poi magari se ne frega ma due paroline le fa
> è come quando anni fa qui si sposarono due ragazzini, lei 15 anni e lui 19, lo sapevano tutti che i genitori li avevano fatti sposare per forza perchè lei era incinta, loro pensavano di salvare le apparenze, è stupido ed ipocrita, fossero stati zitti e fermi avrebbero fatto meglio e nessuno ne avrebbe parlato
> 
> 
> non posso ricordare qualcosa successo prima che nascessi, se la so è perchè mi è stata raccontata


Il punto è che la riferisci perché vuoi stigmatizzare il matrimonio riparatore, ma lo stigmatizzi, mentre il matrimonio è un problema loro esattamente come la gravidanza non programmata.
Il punto è il giudizio sul comportamento degli altri, non sul tipo di comportamento.
È sempre una richiesta di conformismo.
Ad esempio sta per iniziare una fiction Bangla, ispirata al film, delizioso dello stesso titolo.
Il nucleo narrativo è la storia d’amore tra un ragazzo di famiglia del Bangladesh, ma decisamente romano, e una ragazza italiana. Lui, per ragioni religiose e culturali, non si sente di fare sesso. Nelle interviste di presentazione si dava per scontato che fosse normale fare sesso. Questo è conformismo esattamente come quando si dava per scontato che non si facesse. Invece, per me, restano scelte individuali.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Bruni, si fa per parlare eh... non necessariamente raccontare significa essere d'accordo.


Sì parla di ciò che si considera rilevante.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io sono coetanea di quella ragazza, ricordo la storia perchè avevo 15 anni anche io e pensai che fossero ipocriti i genitori e scemi loro a sposarsi quando era evidente che si sposassero perchè era incinta
> fermo restando che non me ne è mai importato niente, a me non è "andata bene" io ci sono sempre stata attenta, per paura che il preservativo si rompesse (e non mi si è mai rotto), il mio primo ragazzo ne metteva due
> 
> infatti, ma le cose si sanno perchè i diretti interessati ne parlano, non ne parlassero non saprebbe niente nessuno


Quindi tu pensi che il sesso sia libero, ma il matrimonio sia un passo serio e non possa essere scelto per dare una famiglia a un bambino?


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me non è mai interessata, non è che sottovaluto, non la capisco
> 
> mia nonna era del 1912, scappò di casa con mio nonno che era minorenne, il prete li sposò senza consenso dei genitori perchè appunto loro convivevano, se il prete non li avesse sposati loro avrebbero convissuto lo stesso. questo nel 1932 in toscana, la mia prima zia è nata nel 1933 il che significa che probabilmente mia nonna fosse già incinta quando si è sposata, infatti pare si fosse sposata con un abito turchese
> e non gliene è importato mai niente a nessuno, immagina quanto potesse essere scandalizzata quando uno dei figli si è sposato con la fidanzata incinta di 3 mesi, l'ha accolta in casa e assistita per mesi anche dopo il parto mentre in calabria non sapevano niente


al netto del caso singolo, nel 1912 ma anche molto ma molto dopo, il consenso dei genitori i futuri sposini lo estorcevano proprio presentandosi col fattaccio compiuto, proprio perchè ritrovarsi con una figlia incinta da nubile era una specie di peste sociale.

sicuramente in Toscana certe cose già un secolo fa si pesavano meno e soprattutto si facevano meno scenate.   ma solo perchè si dava per scontato che se una si sposava gravida, al 99% era un matrimonio riparatore.   e che tutto sommato quelle che si sposavano gravide erano tante, quindi valeva il principio dello scagliare la prima pietra.

che poi a noi nel 2022 sembri lunare la considerazione, ok.    ma il mondo non si ferma alle nostre concezioni


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> come al solito, interpretazione nella declinazione più negativa possibile.
> 
> vivo in Italia del sud ma essendo la signora nata negli anni 40, ha una sua visione sui rapporti prematrimoniali come cosa da non fare.
> Li ritiene così errati da giustificarli in quel modo incurante del passare poi per ridicola.
> ...


Resta il mio stupore per l’interesse per fatti che io, che ho una memo di ferro, non ricorderei.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sono cose irrilevanti, stavo appunto dicendo che non capisco chi si sposa perchè lei è incinta, proprio perchè ne conosco tanti e di questi molti hanno anche divorziato


Il matrimonio non può finire?


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> al netto del caso singolo, nel 1912 ma anche molto ma molto dopo, il consenso dei genitori i futuri sposini lo estorcevano proprio presentandosi col fattaccio compiuto, proprio perchè ritrovarsi con una figlia incinta da nubile era una specie di peste sociale.
> 
> sicuramente in Toscana certe cose già un secolo fa si pesavano meno e soprattutto si facevano meno scenate.   ma solo perchè si dava per scontato che se una si sposava gravida, al 99% era un matrimonio riparatore.   e che tutto sommato quelle che si sposavano gravide erano tante, quindi valeva il principio dello scagliare la prima pietra.
> 
> che poi a noi nel 2022 sembri lunare la considerazione, ok.    ma il mondo non si ferma alle nostre concezioni


nel caso specifico, la mia bisnonna non voleva che mia nonna sposasse mio nonno, che considerava un poveraccio, voleva che la figlia sposasse uno coi soldi, mia nonna scappò di casa e non ha più avuto contatti con la sua famiglia (il mio bisnonno era morto subito dopo la prima guerra mondiale), quindi nessuno ha dato il consenso al matrimonio, il prete fece uno strappo alla regola, ma quando il prete disse a mio nonno "non vi posso sposare" mio nonno rispose con un "mi importa una sega tanto lei è a casa con me" delle apparenze se ne fregavano alla grande già allora, infatti a mia nonna non ho mai sentito dare qualche tipo di giudizio in questo senso
si vede che qui erano già moderni


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> nel caso specifico, la mia bisnonna non voleva che mia nonna sposasse mio nonno, che considerava un poveraccio, voleva che la figlia sposasse uno coi soldi, mia nonna scappò di casa e non ha più avuto contatti con la sua famiglia (il mio bisnonno era morto subito dopo la prima guerra mondiale), quindi nessuno ha dato il consenso al matrimonio, il prete fece uno strappo alla regola, ma quando il prete disse a mio nonno "non vi posso sposare" mio nonno rispose con un "mi importa una sega tanto lei è a casa con me" delle apparenze se ne fregavano alla grande già allora, infatti a mia nonna non ho mai sentito dare qualche tipo di giudizio in questo senso
> si vede che qui erano già moderni


il prete semplicemente rispettava la legge, a quel tempo si era maggiorenni a 21 anni e presumo che i tuoi nonni fossero più giovani.   non è una questione di modernità, ma di società.


----------



## Venice30 (26 Aprile 2022)

E intanto fedefede89 è sparita.


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> il prete semplicemente rispettava la legge, a quel tempo si era maggiorenni a 21 anni e presumo che i tuoi nonni fossero più giovani.   non è una questione di modernità, ma di società.


mia nonna aveva 20 anni e mio nonno 24


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2022)

quindi tua nonna era minorenne, il discorso calza


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> quindi tua nonna era minorenne, il discorso calza


sì ma io volevo dire che ai miei nonni non importava di essere sposati e son passati 100 anni


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì ma io volevo dire che ai miei nonni non importava di essere sposati e son passati 100 anni


sì, avevo inteso.   per caso, tuo nonno è anarchico?


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì, avevo inteso.   per caso, tuo nonno è anarchico?


ufficialmente era socialista ma solo perchè era un bastian contrario, la tessera del partito fascista però ce l'aveva perchè era obbligato
poi c'è da dire che è morto del 78, quindi quello che so, lo so per riporto


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi tu pensi che il sesso sia libero, ma il matrimonio sia un passo serio e non possa essere scelto per dare una famiglia a un bambino?


Certo
A errore aggiungi errore


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo
> A errore aggiungi errore


Ma esiste il divorzio da cinquant’anni.


----------



## Etta (26 Aprile 2022)

Venice30 ha detto:


> E intanto fedefede89 è sparita.


Starà aspettando Edo che le suggerisca il copione.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Resta il mio stupore per l’interesse per fatti che io, che ho una memo di ferro, non ricorderei.


Perché non vivi in un paese  
Da noi parlano ancora di separazioni avvenute due mesi dopo il matrimonio.  Del tizio che ha tradito la tizia con la vicina di casa e la moglie ha buttato i vestiti di lui nel cortile
La mia amica ha un negozio di alimentari e mentre fanno spesa parlano di tutto quello che accade in paese. Lei è informatissima 
Ti dico solo che sapeva che mio cognato dormiva sul divano prima di me che abito nello stesso palazzo


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma esiste il divorzio da cinquant’anni.


Si ma sposarsi perché sei incinta è una cazzata


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ufficialmente era socialista ma solo perchè era un bastian contrario, la tessera del partito fascista però ce l'aveva perchè era obbligato
> poi c'è da dire che è morto del 78, quindi quello che so, lo so per riporto


un socialista di quell'epoca era un discreto mangiapreti in genere, quindi già aveva un concetto dell'istituo matrimoniale per così dire alternativo.

negli anni '30 del XX secolo qui la tessera del PNF era obbligatoria, non fa testo.


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> un socialista di quell'epoca era un discreto mangiapreti in genere, quindi già aveva un concetto dell'istituo matrimoniale per così dire alternativo.
> 
> negli anni '30 del XX secolo qui la tessera del PNF era obbligatoria, non fa testo.


decisamente, diceva sempre che a lui i preti piacevano così tanto, che di uno ne avrebbe fatti due   
quello che adesso è il mio prete, è cresciuto insieme a mio babbo e ai miei zii e quando mi vede me lo dice sempre


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si ma sposarsi perché sei incinta è una cazzata


oggi, forse.   in tante parti d'Italia la cosa è il minimo sindacale.    mia madre s'è sposata al terzo mese ed i miei nonni materni non erano certo dei bigotti


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> oggi, forse.   in tante parti d'Italia la cosa è il minimo sindacale.    mia madre s'è sposata al terzo mese ed i miei nonni materni non erano certo dei bigotti


puoi anche andare a convivere eh...


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> puoi anche andare a convivere eh...


nel 1960?   nah


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel 1960?   nah


Anche negli anni 80, per la maggior parte.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché non vivi in un paese
> Da noi parlano ancora di separazioni avvenute due mesi dopo il matrimonio.  Del tizio che ha tradito la tizia con la vicina di casa e la moglie ha buttato i vestiti di lui nel cortile
> La mia amica ha un negozio di alimentari e mentre fanno spesa parlano di tutto quello che accade in paese. Lei è informatissima
> Ti dico solo che sapeva che mio cognato dormiva sul divano prima di me che abito nello stesso palazzo


Vivo in un paese, ma non faccio vita di paese.
Pensa che è morta una vicina, al cui funerale sarei andata, se lo avessi saputo. Ma l’ho saputo dopo un mese perché entravo dal cancello dei box e non avevo visto la comunicazione sul cancello principale.


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anche negli anni 80, per la maggior parte.


probabilmente anche oggi.   magari in relativamente pochi posti.  ma forse sul tema @Koala è più ferrata di noi


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si ma sposarsi perché sei incinta è una cazzata


Ma perché si sposano sono fatti loro.
Ognuno ha diritto alle proprie cazzate


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vivo in un paese, ma non faccio vita di paese.
> Pensa che è morta una vicina, al cui funerale sarei andata, se lo avessi saputo. Ma l’ho saputo dopo un mese perché entravo dal cancello dei box e non avevo visto la comunicazione sul cancello principale.


Ma nemmeno io faccio vita di paese ma gli anziani che si incontrano nei negozi o fuori dalla chiesa parlano e le voci girano
La mia amica riceve ke confidenze e o pettegolezzi di tutti
Da noi se muore un anziano del paese la chiesa è piena di persone perché tutti conoscono tutti


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> nel 1960?   nah


negli anni 60 magari no, ma ho amiche che 30 anni fa sono andate a convivere  e negli anni 90 mediamente ci si sposava 


perplesso ha detto:


> probabilmente anche oggi.   magari in relativamente pochi posti.  ma forse sul tema @Koala è più ferrata di noi


ma lei non si è sposata subito è andata a convivere


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché si sposano sono fatti loro.
> Ognuno ha diritto alle proprie cazzate


Certo
Esattamente come io posso esprimere un’opinione


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Certo
> Esattamente come io posso esprimere un’opinione


esatto, io trovo che sia ipocrita, poi loro che facciano come gli pare 
ad un mio amico glielo dissi anche quando mi disse che si sposava perchè lei era incinta


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno io faccio vita di paese ma gli anziani che si incontrano nei negozi o fuori dalla chiesa parlano e le voci girano
> La mia amica riceve ke confidenze e o pettegolezzi di tutti
> Da noi se muore un anziano del paese la chiesa è piena di persone perché tutti conoscono tutti


L’anziana sono io e non so niente


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> esatto, io trovo che sia ipocrita, poi loro che facciano come gli pare
> ad un mio amico glielo dissi anche quando mi disse che si sposava perchè lei era incinta


Più che ipocrita io non capisco su quali basi ti sposi
Poi io pensavo di avere basi solide e invece:…
Però partire già male mi sembra assurdo


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> esatto, io trovo che sia ipocrita, poi loro che facciano come gli pare
> ad un mio amico glielo dissi anche quando mi disse che si sposava perchè lei era incinta


Ma perché ipocrita?
Stanno insieme, si vogliono bene, lei resta incinta.
Il matrimonio era all’orizzonte, si sposano.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’anziana sono io e non so niente


Ma tu non vai a fare la spesa nel negozietto, non sei cresciuta nello stesso palazzo e non conosco tutte le persone del paese che da piccole frequentavano la tua stessa scuola


----------



## Koala (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> scusa dove stai tu che mi sono persa? in sicilia? perchè i miei parenti campani queste scene non le fanno


Puglia


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché ipocrita?
> Stanno insieme, si vogliono bene, lei resta incinta.
> Il matrimonio era all’orizzonte, si sposano.


Era all’orizzonte non fissato.  È diverso


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Più che ipocrita io non capisco su quali basi ti sposi
> Poi io pensavo di avere basi solide e invece:…
> Però partire già male mi sembra assurdo


si sposano per le apparenze, per la nonna che è vecchia, per la festa e le foto... 
ah e son cose che mi sono sentita dire eh, non sono cattiverie mie


----------



## Andromeda4 (26 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Perché non vivi in un paese
> Da noi parlano ancora di separazioni avvenute due mesi dopo il matrimonio.  Del tizio che ha tradito la tizia con la vicina di casa e la moglie ha buttato i vestiti di lui nel cortile
> La mia amica ha un negozio di alimentari e mentre fanno spesa parlano di tutto quello che accade in paese. Lei è informatissima
> Ti dico solo che sapeva che mio cognato dormiva sul divano prima di me che abito nello stesso palazzo


Anche nel paese del mio fidanzato è così. È così per quanto noi possiamo indignarci o fare crociate.
Spesso, quando sono con lui e i suoi amici, mi astraggo dalla conversazione, che immancabilmente finisce sul taglia e cuci su qualcun altro. Che a me non interessa minimamente.


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché ipocrita?
> Stanno insieme, si vogliono bene, lei resta incinta.
> Il matrimonio era all’orizzonte, si sposano.


all'orizzonte


----------



## Andromeda4 (26 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Anche negli anni 80, per la maggior parte.


Infatti mio cugino nel 1988 si è dovuto sposare. Ragazza conosciuta da quattro mesi e incinta da due.


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Più che ipocrita io non capisco su quali basi ti sposi
> Poi io pensavo di avere basi solide e invece:…
> Però partire già male mi sembra assurdo


1 è la tradizione
2 il figlio ha più garanzie legali se i genitori si sposano
3 si parte sempre con l'idea che se 2 si amano al punto da concepire e far nascere un bambino, possano anche essere progettuali
4 ci sono i nonni


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Infatti mio cugino nel 1988 si è dovuto sposare. Ragazza conosciuta da quattro mesi e incinta da due.


ma il matrimonio era all'orizzonte


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> negli anni 60 magari no, ma ho amiche che 30 anni fa sono andate a convivere  e negli anni 90 mediamente ci si sposava
> 
> ma lei non si è sposata subito è andata a convivere


gli anni 90 erano già diversi.   magari si inizia con una convivenza in attesa di essere in grado di organizzare poi il matrimonio.   diverse coppie di amici miei hanno fatto così


----------



## Koala (26 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> probabilmente anche oggi.   magari in relativamente pochi posti.  ma forse sul tema @Koala è più ferrata di noi


Non ne sono fierissima eh… non mi sono sposata incinta, i miei all’epoca hanno combattuto e non poco su questo aspetto, perché mi vedevano piccola e non pronta… il posto in cui vivi fa tanto in alcune persone, la paura di essere giudicati e messi “al rogo” pubblicamente gioca brutti scherzi… potrà essere una stronzata per alcuni per altri no


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli anni 90 erano già diversi.   magari si inizia con una convivenza in attesa di essere in grado di organizzare poi il matrimonio.   diverse coppie di amici miei hanno fatto così


dipende dalle persone 


Koala ha detto:


> Non ne sono fierissima eh… non mi sono sposata incinta, i miei all’epoca hanno combattuto e non poco su questo aspetto, perché mi vedevano piccola e non pronta… il posto in cui vivi fa tanto in alcune persone, la paura di essere giudicati e messi “al rogo” pubblicamente gioca brutti scherzi… potrà essere una stronzata per alcuni per altri no


scusa non ho capito,  quindi non pensi di aver fatto bene a non sposarti a 15 anni?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Era all’orizzonte non fissato.  È diverso


Invece io non capisco chi con uno, due, tre figli è lì che aspetta lui che porti l’anello.
Come se lui facesse una concessione.
O interessa il matrimonio, per qualsiasi ragione, anche solo di tutela, o non interessa. Se interessa ci si sposa quando si vuole, meglio prima dei figli.


----------



## Venice30 (26 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Nei giorni scorsi una mia conoscente ha lasciato il marito… ne è venuto fuori un dramma in paese… purtroppo qui al sud è ancora così! Mia nonna, quando seppe della separazione del figlio, si chiuse in casa per un mese per la vergogna, non scherzo…


Non è una questione di sud o nord, perché detto sinceramente al nord non mi sembrano così tanto aperti di mente. Casi di omofobia, razzismo e quant'altro ci sono anche li.
Io direi più di fare una distinzione tra città e paeselli. Li vedi come cambiano le cose.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Anche nel paese del mio fidanzato è così. È così per quanto noi possiamo indignarci o fare crociate.
> Spesso, quando sono con lui e i suoi amici, mi astraggo dalla conversazione, che immancabilmente finisce sul taglia e cuci su qualcun altro. Che a me non interessa minimamente.


Cambiate residenza!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma il matrimonio era all'orizzonte


I miei genitori si sono sposati a tre mesi dalla conoscenza, mia madre non era incinta. 
I tempi non mi sembrano importanti per valutare i sentimenti altrui.


----------



## Koala (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> scusa non ho capito,  quindi non pensi di aver fatto bene a non sposarti a 15 anni?


Penso di aver fatto benissimo


Venice30 ha detto:


> Non è una questione di sud o nord, perché detto sinceramente al nord non mi sembrano così tanto aperti di mente. Casi di omofobi, razzismo e quant'altro ci sono anche li.
> Io direi più di fare una distinzione tra città e paeselli. Li vedi come cambiano le cose.


A sud questa cosa è più marcata, fanno più scandalo le corna che avere un figlio gay


----------



## Venice30 (26 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Penso di aver fatto benissimo
> 
> A sud questa cosa è più marcata, fanno più scandalo le corna che avere un figlio gay


Io sono crescita in una città di provincia del sud benestante, e faceva di più scandalo un figlio gay che le corna. 
Forse da te


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece io non capisco chi con uno, due, tre figli è lì che aspetta lui che porti l’anello.
> Come se lui facesse una concessione.
> O interessa il matrimonio, per qualsiasi ragione, anche solo di tutela, o non interessa. Se interessa ci si sposa quando si vuole, *meglio prima dei figli.*


poi dici degli altri


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Penso di aver fatto benissimo
> 
> A sud questa cosa è più marcata, fanno più scandalo le corna che avere un figlio gay





Venice30 ha detto:


> Io sono crescita in una città di provincia del sud benestante, e faceva di più scandalo un figlio gay che le corna.
> Forse da te


Trasferitevi!
OH STO SCHERZANDO


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2022)

secondo me faceva più scandalo un figlio gay con le corna


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> secondo me faceva più scandalo un figlio gay con le corna


non in terra di femminielli però...


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> secondo me faceva più scandalo un figlio gay con le corna


Cornuti e mazziati!!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> poi dici degli altri


La tutela dei figli non ha nulla a che vedere con il perbenismo.
Se una persona non si fida dell’altra al punto di non voler assumersi ipotetici futuri obblighi, non vedo perché farci figli .


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2022)

sono problemi, mi rendo conto


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tutela dei figli non ha nulla a che vedere con il perbenismo.
> Se una persona non si fida dell’altra al punto di non voler assumersi ipotetici futuri obblighi, non vedo perché farci figli .


mediamente quando ti sposi  perchè lei è incinta, fai il figlio perchè capita non perchè lo vuoi


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> mediamente quando ti sposi  perchè lei è incinta, fai il figlio perchè capita non perchè lo vuoi


Ma io avevo parlato di un’altra cosa.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I miei genitori si sono sposati a tre mesi dalla conoscenza, mia madre non era incinta.
> I tempi non mi sembrano importanti per valutare i sentimenti altrui.


Non era incinta infatti


----------



## Lostris (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> si sposano per le apparenze, per la nonna che è vecchia, per la festa e le foto...
> ah e son cose che mi sono sentita dire eh, non sono cattiverie mie


Ammazza che grezzi.

Io, se mi sposassi, lo farei per la licenza matrimoniale.


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> 1 è la tradizione
> 2 il figlio ha più garanzie legali se i genitori si sposano
> 3 si parte sempre con l'idea che se 2 si amano al punto da concepire e far nascere un bambino, possano anche essere progettuali
> 4 ci sono i nonni


@Vera ti viene in mente qualcos'altro?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ammazza che grezzi.
> 
> Io, se mi sposassi, lo farei per la licenza matrimoniale.


Una delle mie ragioni


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non era incinta infatti


Sarebbe stato un motivo in più. Se è possibile un innamoramento che porta al matrimonio in tempi brevi, l’innamoramento permane anche se si resta incinte.


----------



## Tachipirina (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> poi dici degli altri


dopo 13 anni di convivenza 
ci siamo  sposati con  ns figlio di 10 anni ,felice e contento di portare le fedi, che devo fare? mi devo vergognare?


----------



## Andromeda4 (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma il matrimonio era all'orizzonte


No, dai, si erano letteralmente appena conosciuti, lei aveva 18 anni, fatto l'esame di stato, lui 26 e aveva perso un investimento in Honduras, tornando in fretta e furia con i tre amici con cui aveva fatto e sciolto la società.


----------



## Andromeda4 (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cambiate residenza!


Io sto tranquilla dove abito, il paese è il suo. E magari bastasse questo. La mentalità la conservi anche se vai a vivere a Los Angeles.


----------



## Etta (26 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> A sud questa cosa è più marcata, fanno più scandalo le corna che avere un figlio gay


E vorrei anche vedere.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> dopo 13 anni di convivenza
> ci siamo  sposati con  ns figlio di 10 anni ,felice e contento di portare le fedi, che devo fare? mi devo vergognare?


Ma cosa c’entra?
Ho detto che non capisco il motivo.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Io sto tranquilla dove abito, il paese è il suo. E magari bastasse questo. La mentalità la conservi anche se vai a vivere a Los Angeles.


Scherzavo.


----------



## Tachipirina (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa c’entra?
> Ho detto che non capisco il motivo.


possono essere tanti i motivi 
ognuno ha la sua storia


----------



## Koala (26 Aprile 2022)

Eppure vivo in un paese abbastanza grande, talmente grande che credono ancora alle maghe che ti leggono il futuro e/o ti fanno le fatture per tenerti il marito


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> possono essere tanti i motivi
> ognuno ha la sua storia


Infatti non entro nei casi specifici. 
In linea generale trovo la cosa strana.
Più volte ho letto, anche qui, che è una preoccupazione maschile per non dover, nel caso di fine del matrimonio, accollarsi la ex moglie. Con chi desse una motivazione del genere, non solo non farei figli, ma chiuderei la relazione.
Altre motivo che ho letto è il costo del matrimonio. Questo mi stupisce ancora di più, soprattutto sapendo ciò che ho speso io . Perché implica l’interesse per una festa di nozze, più importante del matrimoni-relazione.
Poi possono finire matrimoni e convivenze e nulla è garanzia di durata.


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ammazza che grezzi.
> 
> Io, se mi sposassi, lo farei per la licenza matrimoniale.


Avrebbe più senso 



Andromeda4 ha detto:


> No, dai, si erano letteralmente appena conosciuti, lei aveva 18 anni, fatto l'esame di stato, lui 26 e aveva perso un investimento in Honduras, tornando in fretta e furia con i tre amici con cui aveva fatto e sciolto la società.


Ero ironica, mi riferivo a quello che aveva scritto brunetta



Andromeda4 ha detto:


> No, dai, si erano letteralmente appena conosciuti, lei aveva 18 anni, fatto l'esame di stato, lui 26 e aveva perso un investimento in Honduras, tornando in fretta e furia con i tre amici con cui aveva fatto e sciolto la società.


Una mia conoscente si è sposata ieri dopo 12 anni e due figli 
Perché lui doveva aspettare il divorzio dall’ex (che glielo ha fatto penare)
I figli ovviamente emozionantissimi 
Come una mia amica che si è sposata pochi mesi dopo di me, con la bambina di 9 anni che era più felice dei suoi genitori


----------



## Andromeda4 (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ero ironica, mi riferivo a quello che aveva scritto brunetta


Ah scusa! 
Ultimamente l'ironia l'ho un po' messa in standby (o standbye come scrivono quelli che l'inglese lo masticano benissimo   ) perché è morta la mamma della mia amica storica. Diciamo che sto un po' così...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Eppure vivo in un paese abbastanza grande, talmente grande che credono ancora alle maghe che ti leggono il futuro e/o ti fanno le fatture per tenerti il marito


Si trova sempre chi si approfitta dei momenti di debolezza.
Un mio amico, mollato dalla moglie, pur essendo laureato in disciplina scientifica e assolutamente materialista, non riuscendo a capire il motivo (io l’ho capito trent’anni dopo) era andato da una “sensitiva” . La tizia era di spalle quando lui è entrato e, perciò senza nemmeno averlo visto, gli aveva detto “Tu avrai un altro figlio”. Lui era rimasto molto colpito. Tra l’altro si è realizzato.
Non ho idea come la tizia avesse potuto sapere che lui aveva già un figlio.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Aprile 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ammazza che grezzi.
> 
> Io, se mi sposassi, lo farei per la licenza matrimoniale.


Anche a me ora sembra l’unica motivazione valida, non solo per me ma in generale


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Una mia conoscente si è sposata ieri dopo 12 anni e due figli
> Perché lui doveva aspettare il divorzio dall’ex (che glielo ha fatto penare)
> I figli ovviamente emozionantissimi
> Come una mia amica che si è sposata pochi mesi dopo di me, con la bambina di 9 anni che era più felice dei suoi genitori


Beh questo è un motivo serio.


----------



## Andromeda4 (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Una mia conoscente si è sposata ieri dopo 12 anni e due figli
> Perché lui doveva aspettare il divorzio dall’ex (che glielo ha fatto penare)
> I figli ovviamente emozionantissimi
> Come una mia amica che si è sposata pochi mesi dopo di me, con la bambina di 9 anni che era più felice dei suoi genitori


I miei cugini, per finire di raccontare la storia, hanno avuto altri due figli, dopo il primo. 33, 27 e 25 anni. 
Si sono separati nel 2010. Anche troppo. Considerata l'età di lei, vari problemi che aveva, e considerata la mentalità di mio cugino, che prendeva e lasciava le donne come e quando voleva, ad eccezione di alcune storie durate 4 e 2 anni. Non aveva mai voluto pensare al matrimonio, neanche in futuro. 
Ora ha una compagna che vorrebbe che lui la sposasse. Lui proprio non ne vuole sapere.


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Ah scusa!
> Ultimamente l'ironia l'ho un po' messa in standby (o standbye come scrivono quelli che l'inglese lo masticano benissimo   ) perché è morta la mamma della mia amica storica. Diciamo che sto un po' così...


Mi spiace 


Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh questo è un motivo serio.


Quella con la figlia di 9 anni si è sposata a 30, aveva avuto la figlia a 21 anni e giustamente non si erano sposati subito 
Poi si sono sposati per gli assegni familiari e volevano sposarsi solo in comune
Ma poi… la nonna è del sud, è vecchia, come fai… e si sono sposati in chiesa


----------



## Vera (26 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> @Vera ti viene in mente qualcos'altro?


Perché lo chiedi a me? Non sono un'esperta 
Comunque...
5. Le buste piene di soldi
6. Il viaggio di nozze
Lo pensano tutti gli sposi anche se non lo ammetteranno mai.
7. Avere più libertà. Una volta ero in Calabria per lavoro ed ho sentito una signora dire a sua figlia di rientrare entro le 24. Aggiungendo, dopo la disapprovazione della ragazza, "sposati e ti puoi _ritirare_ anche dopo due giorni".
8. Farsi mantenere dal marito e dedicarsi alla casa e alla famiglia. Sembrerebbe una cosa da meridione ma non è così. 
9. L'età. C'è chi si vede già vecchio e solo davanti alla TV con un piatto di stelline in brodo. Questa in onore di F, un vecchio amico di famiglia "a me piacciono le stelline, le farfalline o altre cose non mi piacciono mica"
10. Perché qualcuno così ti fa i grattini alla schiena prima di addormentarsi. Questa sarebbe l'unica motivazione che mi spingerebbe a sposarmi. Uno che inventi un cazzo di coso che gratta, no, eh?! 
11. Per risparmiare il gas. Hai freddo? Ti aggrappi al consorte a mo di Koala. Funziona meglio con i pelosi. A meno che tu non sia come me. Bello le coccole, il sesso ma poi buonanotte, amore, dormi e non rompere.
12. Metti che muore, hai la reversibilità. 
13. Lo mandi a fare la spesa il sabato mattina. Se nella lista ci sono anche gli assorbenti, meglio. 
Il sabato mattina, a fare la spesa, ci siamo solo io, i pensionati che non sanno che cazzo fare e i mariti, disperati, con la lista in mano. Tristi anche perché sanno che la moglie ha il ciclo. Oltre ad essere incazzata, non gliela darà.  Toccherà aspettare un'altra settimana.


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2022)

Vera ha detto:


> Perché lo chiedi a me? Non sono un'esperta
> Comunque...
> 5. Le buste piene di soldi
> 6. Il viaggio di nozze
> ...


le voglio anch'io le stelline in brodo con una tonnellata di parmigiano grattato dentro.


----------



## perplesso (26 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Eppure vivo in un paese abbastanza grande, talmente grande che credono ancora alle maghe che ti leggono il futuro e/o ti fanno le fatture per tenerti il marito


quelle ci sono ovunque


----------



## Ulisse (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Resta il mio stupore per l’interesse per fatti che io, che ho una memo di ferro, non ricorderei.


io invece non ho una memoria di ferro e quindi cerco di renderla selettiva.
Ricordo e faccio attenzione solo su quello che vale la pena ricordare.
Tipo cose importanti, scadenze, impegni relative al lavoro o alle persone a me care

ma ricordo anche cose che mi hanno fatto particolarmente sorridere come per esempio tante scene di film che per un motivo o un altro mi hanno incuriosito più del normale
La signora è una di queste ed il ricordo è riaffiorato nel leggere dell'importanza per certe famiglie affinche ci si sposi in bianco.

Quindi tu di scene divertenti che ti hanno fatto sorridere (tipo un film o un episodio della vita tua o di altrui) non ne ricordi nemmeno una ?
Solo ricordi di "spessore" ?
Beata te. Io sono evidentemente più frivolo.

Tu continui a pensare che a destare il mio interesse (con relativa memorizzazione) fosse la sposa gravida e la tendenza (che proprio non è mia) a farmi i cazzi degli altri.
Io ripeto che è stata la spiegazione trovata dalla mamma. Mai sentita da altri.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> io invece non ho una memoria di ferro e quindi cerco di renderla selettiva.
> Ricordo e faccio attenzione solo su quello che vale la pena ricordare.
> Tipo cose importanti, scadenze, impegni relative al lavoro o alle persone a me care
> 
> ...


Io ricordo quasi tutto.
Ma difficilmente i pettegolezzi o cose che ho considerato stupide.
Ad esempio quando ero ragazza una vicina di casa rimase incinta e si sposò a sedici anni. Mi ricordo il vestito, erà carinissima, dove sono andati ad abitare, ma non ricordo giustificazioni della madre o commenti dei vicini.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quella con la figlia di 9 anni si è sposata a 30, aveva avuto la figlia a 21 anni e giustamente non si erano sposati subito
> Poi si sono sposati per gli assegni familiari e volevano sposarsi solo in comune
> Ma poi… la nonna è del sud, è vecchia, come fai… e si sono sposati in chiesa


Ma probabilmente non gliene fregava nulla di sposarsi in chiesa o i comune, se dici che la motivazione erano gli assegni familiari, e quindi dal momento che c'erano han deciso di farlo in chiesa.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Aprile 2022)

Quindi? Scappata?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma probabilmente non gliene fregava nulla di sposarsi in chiesa o i comune, se dici che la motivazione erano gli assegni familiari, e quindi dal momento che c'erano han deciso di farlo in chiesa.


La chiesa è spesso solo una “location“, per questo vengono proposti i corsi.
In molti comuni il municipio è orrendo.
Cercare un altro luogo costoso o scomodo.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La chiesa è spesso solo una “location“, per questo vengono proposti i corsi.
> In molti comuni il municipio è orrendo.
> Cercare un altro luogo costoso o scomodo.


Si può essere. 
Per una donna è un poco "il giorno della Regina", ma anche per un uomo è una giornata di grandissima emozione.
Almeno stando a quanto dicono le persone che l'hanno vissuto, sono tanti a parlarne del giorno più bello della loro vita, insieme alla nascita dei figli.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si può essere.
> Per una donna è un poco "il giorno della Regina", ma anche per un uomo è una giornata di grandissima emozione.
> Almeno stando a quanto dicono le persone che l'hanno vissuto, sono tanti a parlarne del giorno più bello della loro vita, insieme alla nascita dei figli.


Mammamia l’idea di essere la regina al centro dell’attenzione, mi vengono i brividi di orrore.


----------



## omicron (26 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma probabilmente non gliene fregava nulla di sposarsi in chiesa o i comune, se dici che la motivazione erano gli assegni familiari, e quindi dal momento che c'erano han deciso di farlo in chiesa.


No no
Si sono sposati in comune per una questione di soldi
Poi hanno fatto la cerimonia in chiesa,  per far contenti i parenti di lui hanno anche cambiato la data 


Marjanna ha detto:


> Si può essere.
> Per una donna è un poco "il giorno della Regina", ma anche per un uomo è una giornata di grandissima emozione.
> Almeno stando a quanto dicono le persone che l'hanno vissuto, sono tanti a parlarne del giorno più bello della loro vita, insieme alla nascita dei figli.


è sicuramente una grande emozione


----------



## Marjanna (26 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mammamia l’idea di essere la regina al centro dell’attenzione, mi vengono i brividi di orrore.


La scelta dell'abito, le prove per la pettinatura, il trucco, la manicure, ect. mi riferivo a quello.
Comunque se una persona lo fa come scelta, è una celebrazione.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La scelta dell'abito, le prove per la pettinatura, il trucco, la manicure, ect. mi riferivo a quello.
> Comunque se una persona lo fa come scelta, è una celebrazione.


Lo so. Ma...no.


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Aprile 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Avrebbe più senso
> 
> 
> Ero ironica, mi riferivo a quello che aveva scritto brunetta
> ...


Uh ..i bambini sono attentissimi a queste cose. 
due persone che conosco che hanno un figlio in quinta elementare hanno deciso di sposarsi. 
Il bimbo non l’ha detto a nessuno dei suoi compagni.. . si vergogna a  dire che i loro genitori non sono sposati, come se si sentisse di serie b.  I suoi genitori hanno deciso di sposarsi per l’insistenza del figlio. E abito
In una grande citta’…


----------



## Anatoly79 (27 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Ho letto tutti i vostri commenti e vi ringrazio cmq per le vostre opinioni.
> Purtroppo con il mio ex siamo stati insieme 10 anni e con mio marito sono 2 anni...
> L'errore che ho fatto è stato riprendere i rapporti lavorativi con il mio ex che mi ha portato poi ad avere un rapporto con lui ....e ogni qual volta gli dicevo di chiudere era un continuo minacciare....
> Ho sbagliato ho sbagliato ed ho sbagliato lo so.....ma purtroppo quel che è successo è successo....e probabilmente devi sbattete la testa mille volte prima di capire cosa stai perdendo. ..e io l'ho capito....la mia famiglia mia figlia mio marito....vi prego aiutatemi....


Ma hai iniziato a tradirlo prima o dopo essere rimasta incinta? Dato che la bimba ha sei mesi e per 40/60 giorni dopo il parto avere rapporti non è che sia tanto facile (sia che sia naturale o cesareo), se si tratta di un solo rapporto, allora..., ma se hai iniziato la relazione prima e sei rimasta incinta, allora io per correttezza farei anche un test di paternità, giusto per definire bene le cose, poi analizzerei il perchè del tradimento, prima con te stessa e poi con il tuo lui e capire dove si vuole andare.
Ma ricorda chi tradisce una volta..........


----------



## Fedefede89 (28 Aprile 2022)

Allora vi racconto come sono andate le cose.
Io sono stata con il mio ex per 10 anni e lui era sposato da 25 anni...e non ha mai lasciato la moglie...quindi io sono stata per 10 anni la sua amante!
Quando mi sono stufata di essere amante l'ho lasciato e tra cattiverie varie che ci siamo fatti a vicenda tra cause legali lavorative e tanto altro....mi sono ritrovata a parlare con la moglie, che già sapeva della nostra storia, che successivamente lo ha lasciato.
Io mi sono messa con il mio attuale marito e sono rimasta incinta subito.
Poco tempo fa il mio ex mi ha ricontattato per riprendere un nuovo lavoro...ho accettato...maledetta me....e ci sono cascata di nuovo con tutte le scarpe...maledetta me di nuovo....il tutto durato un paio di mesi non di più...di cui rapporti intendiamoci saranno stati 2 o 3...
Quando ho iniziato a vedere che era troppo e che non era quello che volevo ho detto al mio ex di chiudere definitivamente...sia personalmente che lavorativamente...ha iniziato a minacciarmi che avrebbe detto tutto a mio marito...e purtroppo conoscendolo le minacce erano reali!
Non ho potuto fare altro che dire tutto a mio marito!
Ho dato le dimissioni immediate a lavoro e ce la sto mettendo tutta ma sto malissimo perché mi manca da morire mio marito... è tutta la mia vita.... è la mia famiglia....
Ho sbagliato....come in precedenza ha sbagliato anche mio marito....in maniera diversa ma sempre ha sbagliato tradendo la mia fiducia ma l'ho perdonato per ben 2 volte....ho sbagliato ho sbagliato ho sbagliato....ma sto veramente di merda e vorrei solo mi desse un'altra opportunità per riacquistare la sua fiducia e fargli vedere che è stato un errore che non si ripeterà mai più ....ma mai e poi mai più!
Forse si...il mio è solo uno sfogo....oppure cercare di avere un consiglio su cosa posso fare e come comportarmi....
Grazie di nuovo a tutti quanti!


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

Cavoli 10 anni come amante è tanto.


----------



## patroclo (28 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Allora vi racconto come sono andate le cose.
> Io sono stata con il mio ex per 10 anni e lui era sposato da 25 anni...e non ha mai lasciato la moglie...quindi io sono stata per 10 anni la sua amante!
> Quando mi sono stufata di essere amante l'ho lasciato e tra cattiverie varie che ci siamo fatti a vicenda tra cause legali lavorative e tanto altro....mi sono ritrovata a parlare con la moglie, che già sapeva della nostra storia, che successivamente lo ha lasciato.
> Io mi sono messa con il mio attuale marito e sono rimasta incinta subito.
> ...


mi sembrate una bella banda di sprovveduti, e anche parecchio stronzi, forse il problema è che semplicemente vi ostinate a ricercare relazioni monogame con le persone sbagliate, come se vi fosse imposto dall'alto il grande amore della vita altrimenti non siete nessuno.
Un buon periodo al confino a mille km l'uno dall'altro non potrebbe farvi che bene


----------



## Foglia (28 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Allora vi racconto come sono andate le cose.
> Io sono stata con il mio ex per 10 anni e lui era sposato da 25 anni...e non ha mai lasciato la moglie...quindi io sono stata per 10 anni la sua amante!
> Quando mi sono stufata di essere amante l'ho lasciato e tra cattiverie varie che ci siamo fatti a vicenda tra cause legali lavorative e tanto altro....mi sono ritrovata a parlare con la moglie, che già sapeva della nostra storia, che successivamente lo ha lasciato.
> Io mi sono messa con il mio attuale marito e sono rimasta incinta subito.
> ...


Fammi capire: vi siete lasciati malissimo (addirittura cause di lavoro), e lui ti ha ricontattata.... per lavoro?
Pessima scelta, poi, quella di andare a parlare con la moglie: dici che ti eri "stufata" (comprensibilissimo), ma a quel punto che bisogno c'era di andare dalla moglie e vuotare il sacco (oltre a quello che poteva già sapere e che avrebbe potuto benissimo sentirsi dire da lui)?
Ma andando anche oltre (tanto non si può tornare sui propri passi quando la frittata è fatta), cosa hai pensato quando lui ti ha ricontattata per proporti di lavorare nuovamente con lui? Cioé: gli avevi fatto cause di lavoro, lo hai sputtanato con la moglie..... tanto difficile capire che l'offerta che ti faceva non avrebbe portato nulla di buono a te?

Oramai è fatta, comunque  : fossi al posto tuo cercherei di capire le ragioni profonde che ti hanno spinta a non escludere questo uomo dalla tua vita, definitivamente. Che mi rifiuto di credere che tu, dopo il pregresso, abbia pensato "va che gentile, mi offre un lavoro!". E soprattutto calcolando che nel frattempo eri TU, in una posizione "a perdere" (non soltanto un lavoro nel caso in cui tra voi il rapporto si fosse inasprito).
Tuo marito sapeva che avevi accettato di lavorare con una persona di cui eri stata l'amante per dieci anni?
E conosceva i rapporti pregressi con questa persona? Credo che la risposta a queste ultime due domande sia molto indicativa del rapporto che vi lega 

Per il resto ti hanno già dato ottimi consigli: spiegare, spiegare, spiegare. Tutte le volte in cui vuole. Io ti suggerirei anche di non "minimizzare"  Non è presentando a lui una relazione del cazzo, per intenderci, che l' "errore" apparirà più sopportabile. Al contrario (a meno che non sia uno a cui piace bersi la qualunque, e creare un alibi a se stesso) io credo che il fulcro della "ricetta" per ricreare un rapporto dalle macerie, sia proprio quello di andare a scavare nel tuo PERCHE' - malgrado pregressi non proprio lusinghieri - tu abbia scelto (non che "ci sei cascata", stile demente: hai scelto) di tornare ad avere una relazione di tipo intimo con quella persona. In questo contesto non rileva tanto l'animo che ha mosso il tuo ex amante (siete stati pessimi entrambi, mi sa, o per lo meno TU lo sei stata), quanto quello che ha mosso te. Sposata, con una bimba piccolissima appena avuta dal marito, e una serie di casini fatti in una relazione che direi tutto aveva lasciato, fuorché un bilancio positivo


----------



## Nocciola (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Cavoli 10 anni come amante è tanto.


Se di sta bene perché no.


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Allora vi racconto come sono andate le cose.
> Io sono stata con il mio ex per 10 anni e lui era sposato da 25 anni...e non ha mai lasciato la moglie...quindi io sono stata per 10 anni la sua amante!
> Quando mi sono stufata di essere amante l'ho lasciato e tra cattiverie varie che ci siamo fatti a vicenda tra cause legali lavorative e tanto altro....mi sono ritrovata a parlare con la moglie, che già sapeva della nostra storia, che successivamente lo ha lasciato.
> Io mi sono messa con il mio attuale marito e sono rimasta incinta subito.
> ...


considerando questa evidente tendenza tua a fare casino, siamo sicuri che il padre di sto bimbo sia quello giusto?


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se di sta bene perché no.


Beh beati loro comunque.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Allora vi racconto come sono andate le cose.
> Io sono stata con il mio ex per 10 anni e lui era sposato da 25 anni...e non ha mai lasciato la moglie...quindi io sono stata per 10 anni la sua amante!
> Quando mi sono stufata di essere amante l'ho lasciato e tra cattiverie varie che ci siamo fatti a vicenda tra cause legali lavorative e tanto altro....mi sono ritrovata a parlare con la moglie, che già sapeva della nostra storia, che successivamente lo ha lasciato.
> Io mi sono messa con il mio attuale marito e sono rimasta incinta subito.
> ...


Sinceramente io non ti crederei.
Cioè crederei che tu ci credi, ma ti considererei inaffidabile.
Mi dispiace per il vostra bimba .
La relazione prima, dopo o durante la gravidanza?


----------



## ologramma (28 Aprile 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Allora vi racconto come sono andate le cose.
> Io sono stata con il mio ex per 10 anni e lui era sposato da 25 anni...e non ha mai lasciato la moglie...quindi io sono stata per 10 anni la sua amante!
> Quando mi sono stufata di essere amante l'ho lasciato e tra cattiverie varie che ci siamo fatti a vicenda tra cause legali lavorative e tanto altro....mi sono ritrovata a parlare con la moglie, che già sapeva della nostra storia, che successivamente lo ha lasciato.
> Io mi sono messa con il mio attuale marito e sono rimasta incinta subito.
> ...


il tempo ti dirà cosa devi o deve fare tuo marito , solo una cosa vedo io solo casini


----------



## Lostris (28 Aprile 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sinceramente io non ti crederei.
> Cioè crederei che tu ci credi, ma ti considererei inaffidabile.
> Mi dispiace per il vostra bimba .
> La relazione prima, dopo o durante la gravidanza?


Vedi, Maria, che un po’ ci ho preso?


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Aprile 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> il tempo ti dirà cosa devi o deve fare tuo marito , solo una cosa vedo io solo casini


Quando si semina vento... si raccoglie tempesta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Beh beati loro comunque.


Dai fra 10 sarai ancora col gestore


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dai fra 10 sarai ancora col gestore


Se mi staremo ancora bene magari sì.


----------



## Lostris (28 Aprile 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Se di sta bene perché no.


Sì però se pensi lei giovane e single... è tanto sì.

Diverso in persone più mature. 













come te.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Se mi staremo ancora bene magari sì.


E lo so, magari nel frattempo la moglie annega, non si sa mai


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E lo so, magari nel frattempo la moglie annega, non si sa mai


Possiamo anche rimanere amanti.


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Possiamo anche rimanere amanti.


E se incontri uno single con cui ci sono buone possibilità? NON DIRE che non è così, che non ti piacciono, che tu non piaci a loro. Lascia perdere i luoghi comuni da dodicenni. Se succede? Gli dici "no grazie, passiamo avanti"?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Possiamo anche rimanere amanti.


Può essere, magari ti proponi come badante



Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E se incontri uno single con cui ci sono buone possibilità? NON DIRE che non è così, che non ti piacciono, che tu non piaci a loro. Lascia perdere i luoghi comuni da dodicenni. Se succede? Gli dici "no grazie, passiamo avanti"?


Temo che proprio non voglia incontrare nessuno. 
Anche se capitasse nin ci farebbe caso, perché ha altri obbiettivi e poi ha paura di essere tradita



Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Allora vi racconto come sono andate le cose.
> Io sono stata con il mio ex per 10 anni e lui era sposato da 25 anni...e non ha mai lasciato la moglie...quindi io sono stata per 10 anni la sua amante!
> Quando mi sono stufata di essere amante l'ho lasciato e tra cattiverie varie che ci siamo fatti a vicenda tra cause legali lavorative e tanto altro....mi sono ritrovata a parlare con la moglie, che già sapeva della nostra storia, che successivamente lo ha lasciato.
> Io mi sono messa con il mio attuale marito e sono rimasta incinta subito.
> ...


Far notare che tu hai perdonato tuo marito per due volte , mancanze di fiducia a tuo dire. 
Non è che adesso siete pari perché hai scopato 2/3 volte con un tuo ex. 
Si hai detto che hai sbagliato, ma far notare questo dettaglio e aggrapparsi a delle scuse. Non va proprio bene.


----------



## Andromeda4 (28 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Temo che proprio non voglia incontrare nessuno.
> Anche se capitasse nin ci farebbe caso, perché ha altri obbiettivi e poi ha paura di essere tradita


Si svaluta e pensa di meritare solo storie extra. Oppure, al contrario, si ritiene troppo al di sopra della possibilità di soffrire, per "perdere tempo" con gioie e dolori di una storia alla luce del sole. 
La paura di essere traditi ce l'abbiamo tutti. Non vale come alibi.


----------



## Tachipirina (28 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E lo so, magari nel frattempo la moglie annega, non si sa mai


Oppure se Etta una notte le sega le gambe della sedia al bar, dove sta a fare un cazzo in spiaggia tutto il giorno , cade e si rompe l'osso del collo. Se si salva sono cazzi però. h24 non la può mollare, ma prontamente lui assume una badante giovane e carina e si scopa pure quella in settimana,  per i weekend arriva l'amante ufficiosa.
3 piccioni e una favetta (quella del g.)


----------



## Koala (28 Aprile 2022)

Tachipirina ha detto:


> Oppure se Etta una notte le sega le gambe della sedia al bar, dove sta a fare un cazzo in spiaggia tutto il giorno , cade e si rompe l'osso del collo. Se si salva sono cazzi però. h24 non la può mollare, ma prontamente lui assume una badante giovane e carina e si scopa pure quella in settimana,  per i weekend arriva l'amante ufficiosa.
> 3 piccioni e una favetta (quella del g.)


Ma la vera domanda è… ce la fa? Il g intendo


----------



## Tachipirina (28 Aprile 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Ma la vera domanda è… ce la fa? Il g intendo


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Può essere, magari ti proponi come badante


Perché no? Vitto e alloggio al mare. 



Andromeda4 ha detto:


> E se incontri uno single con cui ci sono buone possibilità? NON DIRE che non è così, che non ti piacciono, che tu non piaci a loro. Lascia perdere i luoghi comuni da dodicenni. Se succede? Gli dici "no grazie, passiamo avanti"?


Se dovesse succedere bene venga.



Tachipirina ha detto:


> Oppure se Etta una notte le sega le gambe della sedia al bar, dove sta a fare un cazzo in spiaggia tutto il giorno , cade e si rompe l'osso del collo. Se si salva sono cazzi però. h24 non la può mollare, ma prontamente lui assume una badante giovane e carina e si scopa pure quella in settimana,  per i weekend arriva l'amante ufficiosa.
> 3 piccioni e una favetta (quella del g.)


State scrivendo un giallo?


----------



## Tachipirina (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> State scrivendo un giallo?


si ma stavolta non sei tu la protagonista


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Perché no? Vitto e alloggio al mare.


Si ma gli devi cambiare il pannolone


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Aprile 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> considerando questa evidente tendenza tua a fare casino, siamo sicuri che il padre di sto bimbo sia quello giusto?


Pignolo


----------



## perplesso (28 Aprile 2022)

sì


----------



## Etta (28 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si ma gli devi cambiare il pannolone


È il rovescio della medaglia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> È il rovescio della medaglia.


Ma tu sei buona e lo farai con amore e dedizione.


----------



## Etta (29 Aprile 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma tu sei buona e lo farai con amore e dedizione.


Assolutamente.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Aprile 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Benvenuta!
> Tu hai detto a tuo marito che questa persona ti minacciava?
> Le minacce ti hanno portato ad avere altri rapporti (di sesso) con quest'uomo?
> Il tuo ex è sposato?
> ...


Jacaranda è l’unica che ha perdonato?


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Aprile 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Jacaranda è l’unica che ha perdonato?


Non mi sembra. Ce ne sono parecchie che magari ora  scrivono meno .
Piu quelle che hanno perdonato che quelle che hanno rotto, da quanto ricordo


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Aprile 2022)

Posto che il concetto di perdono e’ molto vago.
io non  ho perdonato il tradimento… che rimane per me un momento di grande  sofferenza…
L’ho ricontestualizzato e riposizionato..ho distrutto e ricostruito.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Aprile 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Posto che il concetto di perdono e’ molto vago.
> io non  ho perdonato il tradimento… che rimane per me un momento di grande  sofferenza…
> L’ho ricontestualizzato e riposizionato..ho distrutto e ricostruito.


Ecco… se riesci a spiegarti meglio…
Se ti va.
Come fai a convivere con questa sofferenza?
Una sofferenza perenne… vale la pena ?
Secondo me un tradimento cambia tutto.
La decisione di restare deve contemplare un tuo benessere. Se parli di grande sofferenza, il tuo star bene dove è?


----------



## Foglia (29 Aprile 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non mi sembra. Ce ne sono parecchie che magari ora  scrivono meno .
> Piu quelle che hanno perdonato che quelle che hanno rotto, da quanto ricordo


Infatti, la maggior parte ha perdonato (o comunque ci è passata sopra con più o meno cambiamenti nel rapporto).


----------



## Lara3 (29 Aprile 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> Infatti, la maggior parte ha perdonato (o comunque ci è passata sopra con più o meno cambiamenti nel rapporto).


Si, Mistral .
Ma rimane quel retrogusto amaro, per qualcuno grande sofferenza… Nel mio caso era subentrata totale indifferenza, ma mi mancava un affetto quotidiano. Convivere quando subentra indifferenza magari si può, ma anche la pazienza e la disponibilità verso l’altro sono pari a 0.
Non sopportavo più niente di lui, ma se mi tradiva o no, non m’importava nulla.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Aprile 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Ecco… se riesci a spiegarti meglio…
> Se ti va.
> Come fai a convivere con questa sofferenza?
> Una sofferenza perenne… vale la pena ?
> ...


Ma no.. forse non mi sono spiegata. ora non sono sofferente, sto un fiore. E’ il fatto  in se che mi ha provocato sofferenza e quella rimane li  legata all’evento passato. L’ho slegato dalla mia vita attuale.
Sono convinta di aver fatto la scelta giusta.
Praticamente non ho perdonato la versione di mio marito di allora…e’ come se avessi un marito nuovo..
Non so se si capisce


----------



## Lara3 (29 Aprile 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma no.. forse non mi sono spiegata. ora non sono sofferente, sto un fiore. E’ il fatto  in se che mi ha provocato sofferenza e quella rimane li  legata all’evento passato. L’ho slegato dalla mia vita attuale.


Quando ci ripensi non stai male ?
Non hai mai il dubbio che forse lo rifarà?
Lui si comporta bene con te adesso?


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Aprile 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, Mistral .
> Ma rimane quel retrogusto amaro, per qualcuno grande sofferenza… Nel mio caso era subentrata totale indifferenza, ma mi mancava un affetto quotidiano. Convivere quando subentra indifferenza magari si può, ma anche la pazienza e la disponibilità verso l’altro sono pari a 0.
> Non sopportavo più niente di lui, ma se mi tradiva o no, non m’importava nulla.


Ma nel tuo caso parliamo di un uomo pessimo che non ha cambiato ne voluto ricostruire niente.
Sarebbe stato masochistico proseguire


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Aprile 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quando ci ripensi non stai male ?
> Non hai mai il dubbio che forse lo rifarà?
> Lui si comporta bene con te adesso?


Guarda, provo gratitudine per quell’evento perché ha sbloccato certi schemi in me che non funzionavano. Non provo rancore . Ricordo solo che ho sofferto tanto. Ms e’ un ricordo.
Rischio che lo rifaccia? 
tutto puo’ essere
Ma per ora francamente , stica.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Aprile 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Jacaranda è l’unica che ha perdonato?





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non mi sembra. Ce ne sono parecchie che magari ora  scrivono meno .
> Piu quelle che hanno perdonato che quelle che hanno rotto, da quanto ricordo


Forse prima che arrivassi io.



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Posto che il concetto di perdono e’ molto vago.
> io non  ho perdonato il tradimento… che rimane per me un momento di grande  sofferenza…
> L’ho ricontestualizzato e riposizionato..ho distrutto e ricostruito.


Ecco. 
Diciamo che alcune cose che hai scritto in passato mi sono arrivate di più rispetto ad altre/i utenti.


----------



## Etta (29 Aprile 2022)

Comunque siete tutte abbastaza brave. Io se scoprissi un tradimento, del mio ipotetico marito, come minimo gli converrebbe cambiare nazionalità ed identità.


----------



## Divì (29 Aprile 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Posto che il concetto di perdono e’ molto vago.
> io non  ho perdonato il tradimento… che rimane per me un momento di grande  sofferenza…
> L’ho ricontestualizzato e riposizionato..ho distrutto e ricostruito.


Concordo. C'è una retorica del perdono che per un lungo periodo mi ha sedotto. In realtà io credo che sia impossibile. Esiste un prima e un dopo. E non c'è riparazione o risarcimento. Si può essere comunque felici.


----------



## Foglia (30 Aprile 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Si, Mistral .
> Ma rimane quel retrogusto amaro, per qualcuno grande sofferenza… Nel mio caso era subentrata totale indifferenza, ma mi mancava un affetto quotidiano. Convivere quando subentra indifferenza magari si può, ma anche la pazienza e la disponibilità verso l’altro sono pari a 0.
> Non sopportavo più niente di lui, ma se mi tradiva o no, non m’importava nulla.


si, ma il tuo caso è stato anche un caso un po' limite, alla stregua di quello che ci ha raccontato  @Carola a riguardo della sua amica, in questi giorni.  Zero volontà di ricostruire, ma non solo. Con la situazione che avevi tu (anche con riguardo all'atmosfera in casa, ai limiti della tollerabilità) sarebbe stato praticamente impossibile anche turarsi il naso e girare la faccia dall'altra parte. Esiste chi lo fa, ma ha altri tornaconti, o magari gli è economicamente svantaggioso uscirsene, da quel matrimonio (pensa solo a chi magari ha figli piccolissimi). Io credo che persino @Brunetta  , che pure ha deciso subito che non le stava bene più  , se magari avesse avuto bimbi piccoli al posto di due figli oramai adulti, ci avrebbe riflettuto di più, o per lo meno non avrebbe impiegato pochissimo a sbatterlo fuori casa 

Tu comunque ti sei trovata davanti uno che, lungi dall'essere pentito, ha seguitato bellamente a metterti le corna, e che si è persino detto  "bravo" nei tuoi confronti e nei confronti del bilancio familiare, perché aveva scelto di andare a prostitute, anziché  "pagare" (molto di più) un'amante.... E che gli vuoi dire, in risposta a un simile auto-elogio: complimenti????


----------



## Lara3 (30 Aprile 2022)

Foglia ha detto:


> si, ma il tuo caso è stato anche un caso un po' limite, alla stregua di quello che ci ha raccontato  @Carola a riguardo della sua amica, in questi giorni.  Zero volontà di ricostruire, ma non solo. Con la situazione che avevi tu (anche con riguardo all'atmosfera in casa, ai limiti della tollerabilità) sarebbe stato praticamente impossibile anche turarsi il naso e girare la faccia dall'altra parte. Esiste chi lo fa, ma ha altri tornaconti, o magari gli è economicamente svantaggioso uscirsene, da quel matrimonio (pensa solo a chi magari ha figli piccolissimi). Io credo che persino @Brunetta  , che pure ha deciso subito che non le stava bene più  , se magari avesse avuto bimbi piccoli al posto di due figli oramai adulti, ci avrebbe riflettuto di più, o per lo meno non avrebbe impiegato pochissimo a sbatterlo fuori casa
> 
> Tu comunque ti sei trovata davanti uno che, lungi dall'essere pentito, ha seguitato bellamente a metterti le corna, e che si è persino detto  "bravo" nei tuoi confronti e nei confronti del bilancio familiare, perché aveva scelto di andare a prostitute, anziché  "pagare" (molto di più) un'amante.... E che gli vuoi dire, in risposta a un simile auto-elogio: complimenti????


Vero… 
In più qualche volta aveva delle uscite molto strane. Niente più sesso tra noi da anni (scelta mia) atmosfera glaciale e … si presentava in maniera volgare a mostrarmi le parti intime.
Roba da matti.
O semplicemente era un ulteriore modo per umiliarmi.
Il suo tentativo era di … convincermi a fare sesso. Ma non capiva che andava esattamente nella direzione contraria alla velocità della luce ?


----------



## Etta (30 Aprile 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Vero…
> In più qualche volta aveva delle uscite molto strane. *Niente più sesso tra noi da anni (scelta mia) *atmosfera glaciale e … si presentava in maniera volgare a mostrarmi le parti intime.
> Roba da matti.
> O semplicemente era un ulteriore modo per umiliarmi.
> Il suo tentativo era di … convincermi a fare sesso. Ma non capiva che andava esattamente nella direzione contraria alla velocità della luce ?


Come mai?


----------



## Lara3 (30 Aprile 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Come mai?


Dopo aver scoperto il suo tradimento non non volevo e non ce la facevo più.


----------



## Etta (30 Aprile 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dopo aver scoperto il suo tradimento non non volevo e non ce la facevo più.


Ah ok dopo il tradimento. Allora perfettamente d’accordo.


----------



## Gennaro73 (10 Maggio 2022)

Ah


Lara3 ha detto:


> Vero…
> In più qualche volta aveva delle uscite molto strane. Niente più sesso tra noi da anni (scelta mia) atmosfera glaciale e … si presentava in maniera volgare a mostrarmi le parti intime.
> Roba da matti.
> O semplicemente era un ulteriore modo per umiliarmi.
> Il suo tentativo era di … convincermi a fare sesso. Ma non capiva che andava esattamente nella direzione contraria alla velocità della luce ?


Ah, ora capisco a cosa associ il mio relazionare riguardo le misure "penali"


----------



## Gennaro73 (10 Maggio 2022)

C


Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda, provo gratitudine per quell’evento perché ha sbloccato certi schemi in me che non funzionavano. Non provo rancore . Ricordo solo che ho sofferto tanto. Ms e’ un ricordo.
> Rischio che lo rifaccia?
> tutto puo’ essere
> Ma per ora francamente , stica.


Ciao. Anche mia moglie ora é cambiata, e si relaziona agli altri diversamente da prima...io peró a volte ho ancora delle folate di rabbia che vengon su. Niente di che, peró non sembro aver voltato ancora completamente pagina. Tre anni fa scoprii cose molto sospette, ma non so fino a che punto sia arrivata. So solo di che era tutto ben apparecchiato per un tradimento, e che lei non ha mai ammesso fatti che io conoscevo a sua insaputa.


----------



## patroclo (10 Maggio 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> C
> 
> Ciao. Anche mia moglie ora é cambiata, e si relaziona agli altri diversamente da prima...io peró a volte ho ancora delle folate di rabbia che vengon su. Niente di che, peró non sembro aver voltato ancora completamente pagina. Tre anni fa scoprii cose molto sospette, ma non so fino a che punto sia arrivata. So solo di che era tutto ben apparecchiato per un tradimento, e che lei non ha mai ammesso fatti che io conoscevo a sua insaputa.


Sta troia che rischia di perdersi un cazzone così bello grosso ...non c'è più religione


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Maggio 2022)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> C
> 
> Ciao. Anche mia moglie ora é cambiata, e si relaziona agli altri diversamente da prima...io peró a volte ho ancora delle folate di rabbia che vengon su. Niente di che, peró non sembro aver voltato ancora completamente pagina. Tre anni fa scoprii cose molto sospette, ma non so fino a che punto sia arrivata. So solo di che era tutto ben apparecchiato per un tradimento, e che lei non ha mai ammesso fatti che io conoscevo a sua insaputa.


Prendi il buono certo. I sospetti non provati non portano a niente se non a non andare oltre dopo ben tre anni. Focus su di te . Rimuginare sul passato non serve davvero a nulla.


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Maggio 2022)

Ah, ma


patroclo ha detto:


> Sta troia che rischia di perdersi un cazzone così bello grosso ...non c'è più religione


Ah, ma guarda che mi dice che é grosso e lungo, e che devo iniziare gradualmente, o le sbatto troppo forte sulla parete uterina, e le viene una sensazione tipo livido nella pancia dopo.

Le donne son cosí, non gli va mai bene nulla.

Dici che é troia? L'attitudine c'é tutta, anche se ora appare più smussata. Quando sono eccitato la cosa mi arrapa anche...il problema é quando non lo sono, che mi fanno ancora episodicamente incaxxare quelle cose di cui parlai, non la sua attitutide in sé.


----------



## Gennaro73 (11 Maggio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Prendi il buono certo. I sospetti non provati non portano a niente se non a non andare oltre dopo ben tre anni. Focus su di te . Rimuginare sul passato non serve davvero a nulla.


Avesse ammesso tutto quel che avevo scoperto, senza aggiungere altro, oggi sarei sicuro che non mi ha tradito. L'aver peró negato molte cose che sapevo, mi lascia con più dubbi. É comunque certo che non si sarebbe flagellata se mi avesse tradito, almeno non allora.
Ora non so, sembra proprio più pacata, più equilibrata. Secondo me ci é mancato poco mi tradisse, e non lo ha fatto per qualche imprevisto, e si é auto-perdonata perché il fatto non sussiste, ed additando a me rischi di tradimento simili, che in realtà non ho mai corso, specie cosí da vicino come lei, sempre se non mi ha tradito, perché mai ho sculacciato una collega o cose simili, (come scoprii su suoi messaggi social), oppure mai mi son trovato messaggi audio dove mi dicono "Dove sei, che fai...va bene Signora, vince chi sparisce, e tu hai vinto". Di questo dialogo sono sicuro lei non abbia riscosso il premio proposto, perché questo le aveva mandato questo audio, proprio perché lei aveva staccato con lui dopo che io l'avevo beccata.


----------



## Anatoly79 (27 Maggio 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Allora vi racconto come sono andate le cose.
> Io sono stata con il mio ex per 10 anni e lui era sposato da 25 anni...e non ha mai lasciato la moglie...quindi io sono stata per 10 anni la sua amante!
> Quando mi sono stufata di essere amante l'ho lasciato e tra cattiverie varie che ci siamo fatti a vicenda tra cause legali lavorative e tanto altro....mi sono ritrovata a parlare con la moglie, che già sapeva della nostra storia, che successivamente lo ha lasciato.
> Io mi sono messa con il mio attuale marito e sono rimasta incinta subito.
> ...


....Ho sbagliato....come in precedenza ha sbagliato anche mio marito....in maniera diversa ma sempre ha sbagliato tradendo la mia fiducia ma l'ho perdonato per ben 2 volte....
Questo credo sia un passaggio utile per capire, lo spiegheresti meglio?


----------



## mistral (30 Maggio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Guarda, provo gratitudine per quell’evento perché ha sbloccato certi schemi in me che non funzionavano. Non provo rancore . Ricordo solo che ho sofferto tanto. Ms e’ un ricordo.
> Rischio che lo rifaccia?
> tutto puo’ essere
> Ma per ora francamente , stica.


Non dimentichiamo che esiste anche il rischio che lo possa fare te ,e quindi?
Dopo il tradimento di mio marito ,mi sono sempre sentita e mi sento di più io a rischio tenuta


----------



## FataIgnorante (6 Giugno 2022)

Hai fatto la cazzata.
Sei appesa a tuo marito.
Devi solo far decantare.
Cerca prortezione anche in famiglia, o rimarrai sola.
Ti auguro tutto il bene del mondo. Mi dispiace davvero. Sei stata manipolata. Cerca di capire questo.


----------



## Anatoly79 (29 Giugno 2022)

Aggiornamenti e sviluppi?


----------



## tommy61 (30 Giugno 2022)

Amate il vostro uomo quando lo state perdendo non si aprono le gambe quando si ama tutto quanto è solo retorica


----------



## Koala (30 Giugno 2022)

tommy61 ha detto:


> Amate il vostro uomo quando lo state perdendo non si aprono le gambe quando si ama tutto quanto è solo retorica


Che in italiano significa?


----------



## ologramma (1 Luglio 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Che in italiano significa?


Rimpiangerlo dopo aver fatto casino


----------



## ionio36 (5 Settembre 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Allora vi racconto come sono andate le cose.
> Io sono stata con il mio ex per 10 anni e lui era sposato da 25 anni...e non ha mai lasciato la moglie...quindi io sono stata per 10 anni la sua amante!
> Quando mi sono stufata di essere amante l'ho lasciato e tra cattiverie varie che ci siamo fatti a vicenda tra cause legali lavorative e tanto altro....mi sono ritrovata a parlare con la moglie, che già sapeva della nostra storia, che successivamente lo ha lasciato.
> Io mi sono messa con il mio attuale marito e sono rimasta incinta subito.
> ...


Purtroppo che non si ripeterà mai più nessuno lo può dire, nemmeno tu!
Presumo visto che non hai più scritto, che forse sia veramente finita!


----------



## Pincopallino (5 Settembre 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> È la prima volta che scrivo ma ho bisogno di aiuto.
> Ho detto a mio marito che l'ho tradito con il mio ex....e sono arrivata al punto di dirglielo perché il mio ex mi minacciava.
> Abbiamo una bambina piccola di 6 mesi....ma ci amiamo alla follia....e ora sto soffrendo come non mai in vita mia!
> ...


cosa devi fare è semplice.
obbedire a tuo marito come una serva da qui all‘eternità.
fai passare del tempo, quanto ne vorrà tuo marito (e solo lui), magari mesi, magari anni, e quando gli sarà passata la rabbia, accetterai la sua decisione in merito.
con mutismo e rassegnazione.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> cosa devi fare è semplice.
> obbedire a tuo marito come una serva da qui all‘eternità.
> fai passare del tempo, quanto ne vorrà tuo marito (e solo lui), magari mesi, magari anni, e quando gli sarà passata la rabbia, accetterai la sua decisione in merito.
> con mutismo e rassegnazione.


Sai che a me se uno combina qualcosa e poi torna con un atteggiamento servile per farmi stare calma mi fa sbroccare ancora di più?...mi sentirei presa in giro, capirei che è solo un atteggiamento falsato per farsi perdonare...fossi nel marito l'unica cosa che farei sarebbe cercare di capire, magari prendermi un po' di tempo per comprendere se fossi in grado di perdonare e poi decidere se andare avanti o meno.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Sai che a me se uno combina qualcosa e poi torna con un atteggiamento servile per farmi stare calma mi fa sbroccare ancora di più?...mi sentirei presa in giro, capirei che è solo un atteggiamento falsato per farsi perdonare...fossi nel marito l'unica cosa che farei sarebbe cercare di capire, magari prendermi un po' di tempo per comprendere se fossi in grado di perdonare e poi decidere se andare avanti o meno.


Difatti ho scritto aspettare servire e lavare stirare cucinare pulire riordinare.  Muta.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Difatti ho scritto aspettare servire e lavare stirare cucinare pulire riordinare.  Muta.


se fossi nel marito un atteggiamento così da parte di una moglie che ha tradito mi urterebbe i nervi...da marito saprei che l'atteggiamento servile di mia moglie sarebbe dato solo dai suoi sensi di colpa, non sarebbe comunque sincera...non mi piacerebbe.


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> se fossi nel marito un atteggiamento così da parte di una moglie che ha tradito mi urterebbe i nervi...da marito saprei che l'atteggiamento servile di mia moglie sarebbe dato solo dai suoi sensi di colpa, non sarebbe comunque sincera...non mi piacerebbe.


Lei chiede cosa fare. Non cosa farebbe suo marito se bla bla bla. Per ora la domanda è questa. Io resto in topic.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Lei chiede cosa fare. Non cosa farebbe suo marito se bla bla bla. Per ora la domanda è questa. Io resto in topic.


allora per restare in topic per me il tuo non sarebbe un buon consiglio perché se fossi il marito a me un atteggiamento simile non mi farebbe riavvicinare a lei


----------



## Pincopallino (6 Settembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> allora per restare in topic per me il tuo non sarebbe un buon consiglio perché se fossi il marito a me un atteggiamento simile non mi farebbe riavvicinare a lei


Pazienza.


----------



## CIRCE74 (6 Settembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Pazienza.


----------



## Nonècomecredi (15 Settembre 2022)

Che differenza c'è tra una che ama incondizionatamente il partner e lo tradisce e una che ama incondizionatamente il partner e non lo tradisce?   
Comunque hai fatto una bella cazzata!


----------



## Nonècomecredi (15 Settembre 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> È la prima volta che scrivo ma ho bisogno di aiuto.
> Ho detto a mio marito che l'ho tradito con il mio ex....e sono arrivata al punto di dirglielo perché il mio ex mi minacciava.
> Abbiamo una bambina piccola di 6 mesi....ma ci amiamo alla follia....e ora sto soffrendo come non mai in vita mia!
> ...


Per come la vedo io:
Se tuo marito è un uomo tutto d'un pezzo, con sani principi, allora lo hai perso dalle mani, cioè potrebbe anche rimanere con te, ma sicuramente si guarderà intorno, alla ricerca di qualcosa di più. Farsi un'amante con una moglie fedifraga non metterebbe in crisi i suoi principi, e qualora lo facesse, insomma lasciare una moglie fedifraga non è poi così sbagliato! Anche la voglia di innamorarsi di nuovo dopo che si è stati delusi sarebbe possibile. Del resto non hai ricambiato la fiducia che lui ti ha accordato. Tutto ciò indipendentemente da quello che tu faccia.


----------



## ionio36 (15 Settembre 2022)

Forse come scrive Fede.., non trovo sbagliata l'idea di farsi una amante, ma nel contempo, mantenere un rapporto affettuoso con la moglie, per la gioia della bambina 
In fondo si può fare famiglia,anche senza amore.
Chiaramente se l'alternativa è sfasciarla! È una mia opinione.


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Benvenuta!
> Tu hai detto a tuo marito che questa persona ti minacciava?
> Le minacce ti hanno portato ad avere altri rapporti (di sesso) con quest'uomo?
> Il tuo ex è sposato?
> ...


----------



## Marjanna (7 Ottobre 2022)

@Gennaro73 siamo a ottobre. Hai raccolto l’uva?


----------



## Gennaro73 (7 Ottobre 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> @Gennaro73 siamo a ottobre. Hai raccolto l’uva?


Quest'anno in Toscana le piogge sono state perfette per l'uva per fare il vino
(Ops, non dovevo dirlo, c'é la siccitàh).

Ps: non so che lavoro fai, ma é probabile che quello che prendo io in un anno, tu ci metta almeno 5-6 anni a prenderlo. Se lavori.


----------



## ionio36 (27 Ottobre 2022)

Personalmente, se succedesse a me, non vorrei farle fare nulla e non vorrei nulla di più delle scuse,per dimostrare che è pentita. Chi può imporre ad un altra persona di amarci? L'amore nasce da dentro. Non me ne farei niente, di chi dice cose che non sente. L'unica cosa che farei è usare il silenzio. Non sia un  mezzo punitivo, ma un modo per comunicare. Email, rifiuti eclatanti, sono solo costruzioni che alimentano la teatralità della cosa, riti, costruiti,per il nostro uso e consumo, che esorcizzano il dolore. Almeno è quello che vogliono fare credere.


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Novembre 2022)

@perplesso ma abbiamo bisogno di sponsor?


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2022)

Alby ha detto:


> moriremo tutti presto


Ma questo avvocato ti fa lo sconto visto che ne parli qui?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma questo avvocato ti fa lo sconto visto che ne parli qui?


Ho cancellato il nome modifico anche il tuo post


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> @perplesso ma abbiamo bisogno di sponsor?


Eliminato


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho cancellato il nome modifico anche il tuo post


Ok


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Novembre 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho cancellato il nome modifico anche il tuo post


Ma sul suo profilo c è indicato il link del sito internet dell' avvocato 
Ci ho appena clikkato su...


----------



## Nocciola (21 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma sul suo profilo c è indicato il link del sito internet dell' avvocato
> Ci ho appena clikkato su...


Tolto 
Se riscrive non approviamo


----------



## ionio36 (21 Novembre 2022)

Alby ha detto:


> moriremo presto tutti


Sai che in questo tipo di chat, si viaggia su 2 binari.
Lo sfottò e la discussione seria.
Io sono per la seconda.
Se posso esserti


----------



## ionio36 (21 Novembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Sai che in questo tipo di chat, si viaggia su 2 binari.
> Lo sfottò e la discussione seria.
> Io sono per la seconda.
> Se posso cerco di esserti di aiuto anche per ascoltare.


----------



## Ulisse (21 Novembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Sai che in questo tipo di chat, si viaggia su 2 binari.
> Lo sfottò e la discussione seria.
> Io sono per la seconda.
> Se posso esserti


sembra che ci sia anche un terzo binario.
quello del procacciarsi i clienti.


----------



## ionio36 (21 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> sembra che ci sia anche un terzo binario.
> quello del procacciarsi i clienti.


Infatti faccio lo Psicologo, ed a tutti mando il mio indirizzo email!


----------



## ionio36 (21 Novembre 2022)

Psico.ioni.co@forum.org


----------



## perplesso (21 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> @perplesso ma abbiamo bisogno di sponsor?


hai visto mai che finalmente qualcuno ti denuncia per pisanità molesta, almeno sai a chi rivolgerti


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Novembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Psico.ioni.co@forum.org


Psico. Coioni hai scritto male?


----------



## Ulisse (21 Novembre 2022)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Infatti faccio lo Psicologo, ed a tutti mando il mio indirizzo email!


vedi che non mi riferivo a te


----------



## CIRCE74 (21 Novembre 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai visto mai che finalmente qualcuno ti denuncia per pisanità molesta, almeno sai a chi rivolgerti


Ma io ho il mio Perplesso che mi difende


----------



## Rose1994 (2 Dicembre 2022)

Ma qui parliamo di un rapporto basato sui tradimenti, dice che anche il marito l’ha tradita 2 volte e lei lo ha perdonato.
Già le basi sono quelle che sono.
Tu comunque cara ragazza mi sembri davvero un po’ sciocchina, ingenua no sicuramente, sciocchina sì: hai accettato di tornare al lavoro con un tuo ex, tuo marito sapeva? Ci hai scopato per farlo stare zitto, non credo assolutamente a questa cosa. Forse meglio la sincerità: ti piaceva e ci sei stata e nel momento in cui tutta la verità sarebbe venuta fuori hai preferito dirlo tu a tuo marito , e non il tuo attuale amante.
Inoltre dici che tuo marito a sua volta ti ha tradito per ben 2 volte e tu lo hai perdonato, c’è un alta probabilità che lui ti perdoni ma avrai un bel mazzo di corna in testa , a tua volta,  abbastanza pesante da portare  
Il tuo ex scomparirà nel nulla, il suo obiettivo era solo scoparti e farti venire i sensi di colpa, che schifo di uomo ma ahimè alcune davanti al membro perdono lucidità. 
Come va adesso? Pace fatta?


----------



## Nonècomecredi (2 Dicembre 2022)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma qui parliamo di un rapporto basato sui tradimenti, dice che anche il marito l’ha tradita 2 volte e lei lo ha perdonato.
> Già le basi sono quelle che sono.
> Tu comunque cara ragazza mi sembri davvero un po’ sciocchina, ingenua no sicuramente, sciocchina sì: hai accettato di tornare al lavoro con un tuo ex, tuo marito sapeva? Ci hai scopato per farlo stare zitto, non credo assolutamente a questa cosa. Forse meglio la sincerità: ti piaceva e ci sei stata e nel momento in cui tutta la verità sarebbe venuta fuori hai preferito dirlo tu a tuo marito , e non il tuo attuale amante.
> Inoltre dici che tuo marito a sua volta ti ha tradito per ben 2 volte e tu lo hai perdonato, c’è un alta probabilità che lui ti perdoni ma avrai un bel mazzo di corna in testa , a tua volta,  abbastanza pesante da portare
> ...


Tu hai già tradito?


----------



## perplesso (4 Dicembre 2022)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Ma qui parliamo di un rapporto basato sui tradimenti, dice che anche il marito l’ha tradita 2 volte e lei lo ha perdonato.
> Già le basi sono quelle che sono.
> Tu comunque cara ragazza mi sembri davvero un po’ sciocchina, ingenua no sicuramente, sciocchina sì: hai accettato di tornare al lavoro con un tuo ex, tuo marito sapeva? Ci hai scopato per farlo stare zitto, non credo assolutamente a questa cosa. Forse meglio la sincerità: ti piaceva e ci sei stata e nel momento in cui tutta la verità sarebbe venuta fuori hai preferito dirlo tu a tuo marito , e non il tuo attuale amante.
> Inoltre dici che tuo marito a sua volta ti ha tradito per ben 2 volte e tu lo hai perdonato, c’è un alta probabilità che lui ti perdoni ma avrai un bel mazzo di corna in testa , a tua volta,  abbastanza pesante da portare
> ...


stai diventando preoccupantemente cinica


----------



## yussuf (8 Dicembre 2022)

Fedefede89 ha detto:


> Ho letto tutti i vostri commenti e vi ringrazio cmq per le vostre opinioni.
> Purtroppo con il mio ex siamo stati insieme 10 anni e con mio marito sono 2 anni...
> L'errore che ho fatto è stato riprendere i rapporti lavorativi con il mio ex che mi ha portato poi ad avere un rapporto con lui ....e ogni qual volta gli dicevo di chiudere era un continuo minacciare....
> Ho sbagliato ho sbagliato ed ho sbagliato lo so.....ma purtroppo quel che è successo è successo....e probabilmente devi sbattete la testa mille volte prima di capire cosa stai perdendo. ..e io l'ho capito....la mia famiglia mia figlia mio marito....vi prego aiutatemi....


Sempre dopo. Durante invece cosa provavi? Visto che ami tuo marito incondizionatamente che sentimenti avevi mentre facevi sesso con il tuo ex? A mio avviso qualcosa stride.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2022)

yussuf ha detto:


> Sempre dopo. Durante invece cosa provavi? Visto che ami tuo marito incondizionatamente che sentimenti avevi mentre facevi sesso con il tuo ex? A mio avviso qualcosa stride.


Un consiglio guarda la date del post a cui rispondi e magari anche, cliccando sul nick, l’ultimo collegamento. 
Temo che Fede non ti risponderà.


----------



## ionio36 (8 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un consiglio guarda la date del post a cui rispondi e magari anche, cliccando sul nick, l’ultimo collegamento.
> Temo che Fede non ti risponderà.


Sicuramente, perché al 99,9% il marito se ne è andato e x lo 0,1 rimanente, potrebbe essere una fake!


----------



## yussuf (8 Dicembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un consiglio guarda la date del post a cui rispondi e magari anche, cliccando sul nick, l’ultimo collegamento.
> Temo che Fede non ti risponderà.


Grazie. Sono nuovo e quindi sono nuovi anche i commenti. Farò attenzione. Chissà come sarà finita a Fede.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2022)

yussuf ha detto:


> Grazie. Sono nuovo e quindi sono nuovi anche i commenti. Farò attenzione. Chissà come sarà finita a Fede.


Ci sono storie interessanti vecchie, ma per parlarne in generale, non per parlare con chi non entra più.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Dicembre 2022)

Chissà questa autrice come sta…dopo aver confessato.


----------



## ologramma (25 Dicembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Chissà questa autrice come sta…dopo aver confessato.


 la curiosità credo che  ti rimarrà , dato che siamo in molti ha non sapere come sono finite le storie qui raccontate  , di noi presenti sappiamo  invece , vita morte e miracoli


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Dicembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> la curiosità credo che  ti rimarrà , dato che siamo in molti ha non sapere come sono finite le storie qui raccontate  , di noi presenti sappiamo  invece , vita morte e miracoli


piu che sapere vita morte e miracoli, si sa quello che si legge.


----------

